# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/3



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Raw will offer some extra variety from Jacksonville, FL when the talented Wayne Brady stops by as guest host. The singer, actor and game show host will surely want to shake things up and bring a wide array of action to WWE.

Discuss.​


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw this week.

Wayne Brady will host a let make a deal game show on raw.

Alicia Fox get a Divas title shot by pick a prizes on let make a deal game show.

Chris Jericho vs John Morrison.

R-Truth vs Ted DiBiase.

The Great Khali vs William Regal.

Tyson Kidd with Natalya vs Carlito.

Sheamus and Edge vs Randy Orton and John Cena.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Looking forward to RAW, especially after the draft.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW tonight after what happened last week on RAW. Will we see an Edge/Orton fued start up after it appears Edge has turned heel. I wonder what Jericho will do now that he's back on RAW. So many questions heading into RAW this week after the draft, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Should be interesting because of the huge amount of star power RAW now has.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wayne Brady is host? <3

Also, I'm looking forward to an Edge/Orton segment of some sort. That shit will be huge if they book it correctly.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm actually a little interested in seeing how Raw handles all the star power they have now, and whether or not midcarders will have much use.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

R-Truth & Morrison reunite?, wonder how RAW viewers will react :lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This RAWs going to be interesting, we have two likely feuds going into the next PPV. But then two main eventers in Jericho and Sheamus left out, so it's going to be interesting to see what they do with them. I'm hoping for Jericho/Morrison to get started up tonight, then for Orton/Edge to continue, Batista/Cena to continue maybe with Sheamus added on to it.

Also, Miz needs to star defending his title...who against? No idea.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw this week.
> 
> Wayne Brady will host a let make a deal game show on raw.
> 
> ...


Bolded matches are the ones I was thinking about as well...Good picks. I also hope Kidd is in action. RAW is staked right now, so I'm hoping for a good show tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Y'know, I think this R-Truth "stand up to the rich white boy" storyline is going to be DiBiase's ticket to becoming a very, very over midcarder if WWE books it adequately. They should milk it for all it's worth, because if there's one thing pro wrestling and art in general has taught us, people in the audience _want_ their buttons pushed.

Also: Edge/creative better come up with a better rationale for why Edge turned heel, and why he selected Orton to spear last week.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wayne Brady will be tonight's guest host so expect a segment playing off the Let's Make a Deal game show that he hosts.


from : http://www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/wwe-news/confirmed-for-tonight-s-raw-let-s-make-a-deal-segment.php

look like a Let's Make A Deal Segment will happen on raw tonight.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Tonight, The Cutting Edge returns to Monday Night Raw, with Edge's special guest, RANDY ORTON! What will The Rated-R Superstar have in store for The Viper? Join us LIVE at 9/8 CT on USA Network to find out!

_Source: Randy Orton WWE Universe fan page on Facebook_


This should be good! Hoping for a entertaining segment with these two.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never heard of the guest-host.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> I've never heard of the guest-host.


I guess they don't have the American version of Whose Line is it anyway in Holland. He is well known from that show. It was a comedy show with a bunch of comedians doing random skits.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Tonight, The Cutting Edge returns to Monday Night Raw, with Edge's special guest, RANDY ORTON! What will The Rated-R Superstar have in store for The Viper? Join us LIVE at 9/8 CT on USA Network to find out!
> 
> _Source: Randy Orton WWE Universe fan page on Facebook_
> 
> ...


Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

here is what I see happen in the Let's Make A Deal Segment on raw tonight.

Brie Bella and Nikki Bella will be with Wayne Brady doing the Let's Make A Deal Segment.

Alicia Fox get a Divas title shot for raw next week by pick a prizes.

Santino Marella get a match on raw by pick a prizes.

Goldust get a shot at United States champon on raw by pick a prizes.

Jillian face Nikki Bella and Brie Bella in a Bikini Contest on raw by Jillian get a prizes.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

does wayne brady have to choke a b*tch??


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

never heard of the guest host all i know he is black

so i guess we are going to have mark henry, mvp and r-truth all involved in a backstage promo tonight with the guest host


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

cant wait for RAW


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hazuki said:


> cant wait for RAW


wrong wayne lol


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if Edge will do his WRONG speech to the fans again.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

hazuki said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9C48o7L3vA GIVE ME A HIGH Five! lol loved the show.


Those are The Wayans Brothers. This is Wayne Brady. Different people


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there guys. Anyone want any drinks?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*saves spot*


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm going to the Raw Houseshow in Cardiff in November!


I wonder if Batista vs. Cena for the WWE title will happen tonight or at Over The Limit?

Orton/Edge interaction would be cool.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> wrong wayne lol


I realized that, and edited it, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Cutting Edge tonight! Randy is the Guest...I want Rated-RKO BACK  ...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I'm going to the Raw Houseshow in Cardiff in November!
> 
> 
> I wonder if Batista vs. Cena for the WWE title will happen tonight or at Over The Limit?
> ...


Im going to RAW in Birmingham, I want to see Christian but I'd have to go to Manchester for that


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I'm also going to that one. Was gonna go to the SD one in Newcastle but wanted to see Sheamus and Morrison.

Hopefully RAWs good this week, looking forward to that Orton/Edge segment.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The Miz needs to defend his US title now! Perhaps against his former tag partner...John Morrison!

I can see

Batista & Cena being forced to team up against Jericho & Sheamus.

Maybe starting a Jericho/Sheamus feud? If Triple H is out injured.

Natalya should challenge Eve for the Diva's Title so that the entire Hart Dynasty can be champs.

Edge/Orton segment should be great.


----------



## -Gazz (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm guessing Miz is going to complain about Big Show's punch to him last week, for R-Truth/Morrison to come out to shut him up.

I hope Batista and Cena is a RAW match, and not an Over the Limit match, I don't want it to be dragged any further tbh.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone want a drink? I have plenty of drinks


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmm so wayne brady is hosting
Well dont expect it to be like chappelle show hes really a prude


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sydney Aradi said:


> Anyone want a drink? I have plenty of drinks


Why are you spamming?


----------



## MrShu62 (May 3, 2010)

hope this week's RAW will be better than last week


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Smackdown was very impressive last week after the draft so let's see how RAW stacks up to it. It will be interesting to see how they manage to fit John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton, Edge, Chris Jericho, Sheamus, The Miz, John Morrison, R-Truth, Ted DiBiase, Hart Dynasty, the guest host segments, and the usual diva match all in one show. I'm guessing the feuds based off last weeks RAW and Smackdown will be John Cena/Batista/Sheamus, Randy Orton/Edge, Chris Jericho/John Morrison, Ted DiBiase/R-Truth, and that leaves The Miz and Hart Dynasty with nobody to feud with. In my eyes The Miz and Hart Dynasty are the only ones without a clear feud at this point. The only mid-carder that I could see feuding with The Miz is Evan Bourne, but they haven't done anything of importance with Evan Bourne in ages so who knows. I have no clue about The Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

MrShu62 said:


> hope this week's RAW will be better than last week


I have that hope as well, last week's RAW was rather ehh IMO and many of the draft picks were rather predictable


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

MrShu62 said:


> hope this week's RAW will be better than last week


ironic?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Last week's Raw was probably the best Raw for wrestling action in well over a year.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Edge/Orton should be good. I wonder what they have in store for Sheamus and Jericho. 



DesolationRow said:


> Last week's Raw was probably the best Raw for wrestling action in well over a year.


Agreed.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wayne Brady!!!


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wayne Brady Its Great... Take A Look @ This Video Gonna Laugh A Lot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bONBlJNt0I0


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

darkmanx8 said:


> Wayne Brady Its Great... Take A Look @ This Video Gonna Laugh A Lot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bONBlJNt0I0


Classic :lmao

"I make Bryant Gumbel look like Malcolm X, huh motherfucker?"


----------



## darkmanx8 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Classic :lmao
> 
> "I make Bryant Gumbel look like Malcolm X, huh motherfucker?"


JAJAJAJAJA I Never Get Tired Of It "Oh Shit Its Wayne Brady"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh man I wish they wouldnt put Vintage Colelction on before Raw. It puts me to sleep.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Excited to see what they do with Sheamus, hope they don't send him back to doing squash matches again ¬¬


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Excited to see what they do with Sheamus, hope they don't send him back to doing squash matches again ¬¬


That would really suck, Sheamus squash matches put me to sleep lol. Sheamus needs one more credible feud to get him over as an established main eventer, not squash matches.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking forward to Raw tonight. They have all this great talent now with the addition of Jericho and Edge. 

Orton/Edge could be good, and I hope Jericho gets thrown into something important right away.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Should be a good raw, it'll be interesting to see how it'll go considering the roster is so stacked.

Looking forward to Edge/Orton confrontation and also what happens with Dibiase (I might just be the only person interested in that storyline.)


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Cutting Edge with Orton as the guest? Awesome!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_First time watching live in a while, hope it's good_


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

raw is Jericoh


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

There's more to Brady then that one Chappelle skit. cmon

Should be an interesting raw blah blah whatever other generic thing people say before raw starts


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This should be a great episode!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I' off to watch it in peace. Enjoy guys.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> This should be a great episode!


I would not set my expectations that high, but it should be at least better than that first hour of TNA iMPACT.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

So fucking happy Edge is a heel again. I could not stand him as a face. Being a heel is where his greatness shines. But christ stop giving him pointless title reigns...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That RAW intro just shows how much star power RAW has now. Cena, Sheamus, Edge, Orton, Triple H, Miz, Batista.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> I would not set my expectations that high, but it should be at least better than that first hour of TNA iMPACT.


I didn't see it. 
But my expectations are always low, so saying great isn't that big. Haha.
But it shouldn't be bad with such a stacked roster. 

I guess the white ropes are here to stay. ugh. 
They're cool when they're seldom used.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> So fucking happy Edge is a heel again. I could not stand him as a face. Being a heel is where his greatness shines. But christ stop giving him pointless title reigns...


Yeah, he just doesn't suit face.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

whites ropes again.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Gotta say I'm not a big fan of Batista but the spotlight is awesome!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Batista: So last week I earned my 100,000th rematch for the title, and I am going to lose my 100,000th match for the title at Over the Limit!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Batista gets more heat than Bubba the love sponge.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

where's raw tonight at??


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

whats up with the white ropes seriously ??? someone please tell me what this is about


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

gah why have they changed the ropes :/


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Please no more Cena/Batista. Please.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

If Batista wins the title I wonder if he will stop being so angry


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

reaaaaallll sloooowwwww


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Seriously Batista Owns!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

trm301433 said:


> whats up with the white ropes seriously ??? someone please tell me what this is about


I think it's from NXT taping...haven't had time to change them...oops!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> If Batista wins the title I wonder if he will stop being so angry


I hope he doesn't again. I thought he was leaving?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

jjapples said:


> I think it's from NXT taping...haven't had time to change them...oops!


I thought NXT was taped with SD?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Wonder what gimmick they will go with for their next match. 

I do like where Batista is going with his promo.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

haha Batista is just hilarious right now


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Really? Batista thinks he's the miz


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Why are people complaining about white ring ropes? Seriously who cares? I wouldn't have even noticed if people weren't mentioning it.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Dave owns all.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

hornswoggle reference lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SHEAMUS!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hey Dave and Swaggle should have a diva beat the clock challange


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

"Thats something Hornswagle would do."


LOL


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Was that a pop for Sheamus I heard?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's something Hornswoggle would do. That was funny.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow Sheamus got a little pop!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

miz better come out


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

sheamus makes me smile


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

batista comparing cena to hornswoggle. 

wow batista vs. the miz.. nice rub for the miz if it's not a squash.

i think the miz must have help batista with this promo


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

SheaMiz!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Panther said:


> I hope he doesn't again. I thought he was leaving?


Probably a BS report, wouldn't be the first and won't be the last. 

LISTEN FELLA, Sheamus better say it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sheamus>Batista


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

oi oi oi oi oi!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

He said it! haha


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

its a shameful day for lobster head... fella!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Fella = Mark out!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone else love when main eventers whether face or heel diss each other?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I see the term Triple Haitch is making it's return...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Triple Haitch is back!

Regal would be proud...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Triple Hiach! 

I seriously wish Sheamus would just stick to saying "Dubya Dubya E" and Fella. Even if he is pretty good on the mic.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Sheamus is mind numbingly lame


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:lmao did sheamus just played a backstage politics card?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

And after two years, it's the return of "Triple Haitch".


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God I love Sheamus


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I am actually starting to take Sheamus serious as a contender, he has grown on me.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

'I shut me gob..."
:lmao


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Sphynxx said:


> SheaMiz!


Not bad.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

batista is a good a*hole. the wwe needs to keep him that way


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Batista said fella!!!! :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sheamus and Batista- two of the most unlikely highlights I can recall. These guys have made every single week entertaining. Batista calling Sheamus 'fella' was awesome.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

triple threat?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Miz is going to score a huge win against Batista tonight. 

Is Sheamus playing the role of a face?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hopefully batista makes miz look strong


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I wonder if Batista realised how much he sounded like a posh english man when he said Fella.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Not a fan of Tista's opening promo.

The 'Swoggle reference from a main eventer made me throw up a little inside. Main eventer's should not be making reference's to midget side-show's...

meh, I guess this complaint is coming a few months too late.

Sheamus and 'Tista together made for a decent, second-half opening segment.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Love heel vs. heel confrontations.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz is going to lose, i just hope they don't totally squash him. it's ok for him to lose, being the weasly heel and all, but not squashed.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

im egar to see what there going to do with jericho tonight


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

this match will tell us whether Miz will get buried or pushed with a brand new stacked Raw roster.

What about a possible Miz face turn? It is odd that hes facing Batista when they are both heels. 

I doubt Batista would job to Miz regardless of whether there is outside interference or not


----------



## monoplay (Dec 15, 2005)

Does wwe think were fickle? Batista, took Triple H out in Vengeance 2005 after thier hell in a cell match. I suppose, that wouldn't make triple h credible, if batitsta said, well ive already did that - making triple h look weak.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Miz has a mic f*** YES


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Batista said fella!!!! :lmao


I lol'd too!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Here comes entertainment.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

never thought miz would fight him


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Does that shit say "Doctor's Note"?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is it going to be Daniel Bryan vs. Batista?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

A doctor's note :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE TAKING A SHOT AT TNA FOR THE KEY


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol doctors note.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

he has a doctor's note

:lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Doctor's Note!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao ..."Doctor's note"

EDIT: Daniel Bryan ftw.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

miz is genius doctor's note lol


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

lol Miz is just AWESOME


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is soooooooooo awesome. he's winning over the crowd. sooo rock 2010


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz and his poor face! lol he has a doctors note!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Miz has a note that he can't fight


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

monoplay said:


> Does wwe think were fickle? Batista, took Triple H out in Vengeance 2005 after thier hell in a cell match. I suppose, that wouldn't make triple h credible, if batitsta said, well ive already did that - making triple h look weak.


Five years ago therefore it never happened.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DOCTORS NOTE HAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

daniel bryan lol


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol, that's such a rip on TNA's Cage key.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bryan on RAW

mark out


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DRAGON ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan on RAW.. OH SHI-


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Squash him Batista!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

if danielson gets his first win over batista I will mark the fuck out. even though it won't


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Heel Cole is about to emerge


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

0-10 right now


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

rcc said:


> Lol, that's such a rip on TNA's Cage key.


rip off??

more like cheap shot


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan vs. Batista F*** YES


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Daniel Bryan vs Batista!

If Bryan wins we all go crazy!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Daniel Bryan, i marked.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bryans is gonna get killed! Oh yeah, bring it on!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here comes heel michael cole. Haha!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Clearly this will be Danielson's first win. 

Batista is so angry.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

bryan is about to be squashed


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Has Bryan faced the most main eventers in NXT so far?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Danielson will come out this match looking strong or weak as fuck.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

a squash match


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Uh oh someone hit Cole's heel button.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

if daniel makes batista tap out i will go insane lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm marking the fuck out right now!

Let's see some CATTLE MUTILATION!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

actually he won a match...Cole has to get into ass mode


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on Dragon! Make Tista tap! :side:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

You would think this is going to take at least a few minutes as Cena still needs to have his match.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

lol "What do you know Michael"

Fuckin A King!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Bryan's thighs are soo.. jiggly >>


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome (no pun intended) short segment from Miz...

And now Bryan gets to have some airtime against 'Tista? Cool.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This has lasted more than I espected. I'm serious.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Tap Batista!! :side:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why isn't cole acting heel??
Is it like a rule or something for him on RAW?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

its amazing how micheal cole will not do his heel commentary on raw now......no words


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

jesus.. this match has lasted three minutes.. i am surprised.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would mark for a "Burning Spirit" moment in this match before Danielson loses.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> rip off??
> 
> more like cheap shot


That's what I said. I said rip on, not rip off.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What happened to heel cole


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope Batista wins thi tonight, i'm eager to see what the stip will be.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cena v sheamus

and sheamus wins and beats the clock so now claims he is in the match?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Cole putting over Bryan!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

i would mark for a bryan win
never gonna happen tho


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz will cost him this match... book it


CROSSFACE!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn that was a nice submission


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, thought he was gonna tap.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lic05 said:


> This has lasted more than I espected. I'm serious.


Just what i was thinkin'!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm surprised this match isn't over yet.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sucks Bryan shaved the beard. I really liked it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DAMN HE LOST


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't believe Bryan even lasted 5 minutes with Batista.


----------



## monoplay (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm actually liking what Nxt is doing, building stars and slowly exposing them to raw and smackdown - which will help build them up.

Bryan, is looking like a decent wrestler, and this defeat has been a victory for him imo.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Good showing for Bryan, and the commentators actually put him over for once.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

kick out daniel.. ya sure.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ahh fuck...well I must say he looked strong throughout that.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice showing for bryan


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Bryan didn't come out lookin too bad from that


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Now that's how you put some one over with out them Winning


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

good match


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole is holding his heel-ness in.. He's afraid of Jerry Lawler.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I was impressed with that. Danielson got some good crowd reactions in that match. 

Now it's time for some more sympathy for Danielson.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

5:06. Ok time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another Batista Bomb for the rookie please!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

3 batista bombs.....jeez he's pissed


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wow Daniel Bryan just carried Batista to one of the best matches of his career.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I think that match proved that you do not need to have The Rock's mic skills to get a guy like the American Dragon over, just the right storyline. The crowd actually got hot for him there.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheik said:


> Sucks Bryan shaved the beard. I really liked it.


Yeah, he actually should have kept it and i'm not even a fan lol!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, the finish sucked a little bit (not upset by the outcome but how it came about), but the first five minutes were well played by each guy. Nice selling.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Jericho vs. Cena tonight....Cena better not beat Jericho in under 5 minutes.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena vs. JER-EEEEEE-CHO


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

not going to happen, y2j wont lose in 5 mins


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena is losing the challenge with Batista interference in the match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

time for jericho to start jobbing to cena -____-


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lmao Jericho is gonna job in 4 minutes

the smarks are gonna love that


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What does the winner of the beat the clock challenge get?..


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I will be pissed if Jericho loses to Cena in less than 5 minutes. 

Wouldn't be shocked if Jericho had his NXT rookie wrestle the match.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

wade barrett v cena?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm calling it.

Cena vs Wade Barrett.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Wow Daniel Bryan just carried Batista to one of the best matches of his career.


I call B.S!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i hope jericho has barrett take his place in the match


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Rice9999 said:


> What does the winner of the beat the clock challenge get?..


To pick the stipulation for their next match.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rice9999 said:


> What does the winner of the beat the clock challenge get?..


They get to name the stipulation for the match at Over the Limit.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

jericho to job to cena in under 5 mins


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

TaylorFitz said:


> I will be pissed if Jericho loses to Cena in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Wouldn't be shocked if Jericho had his NXT rookie wrestle the match.


I'd mark. The two best NXT rookies getting a match on Raw against main eventers would be great.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

John Cena is the worst wrestler of all time... Randy Orton or Sheamus should be the face of WWE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I will be pissed if Jericho loses to Cena in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Wouldn't be shocked if Jericho had his NXT rookie wrestle the match.


I'd also be pissed if Jericho loses in less than 5 mins and i wouldn't mind Barrett facing Cena, i really like Barrett!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

perro said:


> Lmao Jericho is gonna job in 4 minutes
> 
> the smarks are gonna love that


You have thousands of posts how are you not a smark?

I don't know if I would call that one of Batista's best matches ever, maybe Batista's best short match ever but the guy has wrestled in a ton of quality matches in his career.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

Calling it now. Cena v Barrett.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

anyone think fatal 4 way now is going to be cena tista sheamus and hunter?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

trm301433 said:


> John Cena is the worst wrestler of all time... Randy Orton or Sheamus should be the face of WWE


Let's be real here, Sheamus the face of WWE? Think about it....


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Jacksonville is Florida's most popular city? Not Miami? Not Orlando?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> anyone think fatal 4 way now is going to be cena tista sheamus and hunter?


I actually like this match to take place, it would be great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wayne has a tattoo?
I never knew.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CHOKE A BITCH~!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Eve gives hugs to anyone she meets?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

BOOBTASTIC ^one can only hope


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That music during the Edge and Orton promo is really confusing


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a Jillian?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Surely Bryan will win tommorow now


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

astrosfan said:


> Jacksonville is Florida's most popular city? Not Miami? Not Orlando?


I lol'd. Jacksonville is terribly boring.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wayne Brady already has the most charisma out of any guest host it seems.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Who is Wayne Brady again???
Oh that guy Dave chappelle made famous....-_-
Diva segments lame


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol at Wayne Brady.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

DAAAAAAMN! BITCH GOT PLANED!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jillian is the bitch Wayne Brady is gonna have to choke



TaylorFitz said:


> You have thousands of posts how are you not a smark?
> 
> I don't know if I would call that one of Batista's best matches ever, maybe Batista's best short match ever but the guy has wrestled in a ton of quality matches in his career.


i never said i wasnt


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Eve has a glorious rack.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol Maryse.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

MARYSE!!

Thank god its heel Edge again.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Loved it! Jillian isawesome and Maryse is a bitch! Loved it!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow the crowd still thinks edge is a face lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Damn PG Rating. No Live Sex Celebration clips for Edge lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Edge didn't know that it's rated PG not rated R.

TELL 'EM EDGE!!!!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I wonder if that'll be a shoot? Maryse with Eve's title and Eve just out on her ass.

Edge rallying on PG.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

trm301433 said:


> John Cena is the worst wrestler of all time... Randy Orton or Sheamus should be the face of WWE


Sheamus sucks as much as Cena. Maybe worse.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

edge hates pg


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Best line of the night...

Edge: This show is PG, but I am rated R!


Edge is totally true.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

As much as I like the promo we all know that Edge is going to keep it clean.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we need to see another live sex show...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The _Rated R Superstar_ is BACK


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Fuck yeah Edge_


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rated R Raw??? i call bs lol


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Edge getting denied by the PG. 

What he said sounds promising but I am not expecting too much controversy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eve got K.o'd, oh it was glorious! Edge turned heel? Edge still bores me...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh shit if Vince ends PG then TNA is done.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the question remains, will roberts announce edge's name with a high pitch??


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Biggest pop Edge ever got was when he bashed the PG thing.

Hear the "PG" sucks chant?

Nice way to turn Edge heel, not.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will believe it when I see it, Mr. Hardcastle.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It would be so great if Edge spoke the truth..

...but as long as Linda is running for (and if she gets into) the senate, it just ain't happening unfortunately 

...but Edge still gives me hope


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Edge doesn't understand TV ratings.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> Who is Wayne Brady again???
> Oh that guy Dave chappelle made famous....-_-
> Diva segments lame


Actually, Drew Carey made him famous on Whose Line Is It Anyway ... just saying.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Edge pretending to be the rated R superstar again is boring
either go all the way or stay face


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

PG sucks chants lol.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The rated G nintendo wii


----------



## TheEra (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG Edge...u can't say that...he's gonna get fired.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the question remains, will roberts announce edge's name with a high pitch??


Has he? Or are you thinking of Chimmel?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every time I see that Slim Jim commercial I get extremely irritated when they cut to one of the Bellas giving that look near the end. Annoying.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I love how WWE are making fun of themselves and TNA tonight.
-Edge making fun of PG
-Batista making fun of Hornswoggle and the ending to the extreme rules match
-Miz making fun of that stupid "Cage key" thing TNA did.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Was painfully obvious Edge was reading that promo off something


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Edge was fucking awesome right there. Matter fact RAW has been heavily entertaining tonight. I think this new star-studded roster gives the show more of an attitude era like feel. Call me crazy, but that's how I feel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

no reaction dibiase


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have enjoyed raw so far tonight =)


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Every time I see that Slim Jim commercial I get extremely irritated when they cut to one of the Bellas giving that look near the end. Annoying.


Bellas handling meat for a living...yeah.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yeah the Fortunate Son! Ted Dibiase!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

r truth v Ted im guessin


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ted to beat whoever he faces, i'm guessing it's R-Truth?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

astrosfan said:


> Jacksonville is Florida's most popular city? Not Miami? Not Orlando?


Who the fuck said that BS? Jacksonville is terribly boring.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Waiting for The real Fortunate Sons to debut with or against Dibiase Jr. Either that or Jr. is a dick for stealing their tag team name for himself.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

truth dont play that


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Truth, don't play that!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I loved that slap from R-Truth, best thing he's done in a long time besides getting blown up


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

why o why do they give dibase a mic.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, the What's Up song is terrible! Fuckin' shit!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dibiase speaks the truth lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

dibiase needs a manager


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

lol at the only reaction Dibiase gets is from singing R-Truth's theme song.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmm WWE proves once again that racism will never die in wrestling


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i think now we know what Big Zeke will be doing when he gets back


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ted is so fucking stale.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The writing is funny and shoot-like tonight.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

You would think they would do Ted/R-Truth but I guess not...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo? Now i don't mind who wins lol...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole almost busted a nut over Morrison


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The little girl wet herself when she saw John the Metrosexual.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Really curious what this cage key thing people keep mentioning is. I must be far out of the loop.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

50% of Cole's lines make it sound like he's throwing to commercial.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i wish john morrison was still on smackdown so he can get an opertunity to be a world champion
he dont have a chance on the red brand


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> You would think they would do Ted/R-Truth but I guess not...


Yeah, was thinkin that too but JoMo is much better!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why doesn't Ted hire Virgil himself?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

John Morrison is over...needs to cease. He got absolutely no pop at all! A few chicks screaming and that's it!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, Ted is so over....


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Morrison! Seriously!

Just accept the win! You don't get many of them anyways.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

keep morrison off the mic also


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You debuted last week on RAW, Morrison. 
What are you talking about? Haha.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

only thing worse than ted on a mic is jomo on a mic


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo don't play lik dat!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bracing for awesome storyline potential!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Really curious what this cage key thing people keep mentioning is. I must be far out of the loop.


Angle and Mr. Anderson had a match on Impact where they fought to get the cage key for their cage match at TNA Lockdown.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

A white Virgil? Now that's just not cool...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. All that just to get a guy back in the ring to finish a match.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Kinda sounded like Morrisson was proposing!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I will be your Virgil." That sounded weirdly sexual.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow for someone reason, that sounded wrong "if i lose, i will be your virgil" . man idk about that o.o.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Morrison's mic work is so fucking weak as a face.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Say Hello to Morrison's new gimmick...

John "Virgil" Morrison!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Really curious what this cage key thing people keep mentioning is. I must be far out of the loop.


It was something that TNA did where they had a ladder match where the winner got possession of the Key in a cage match. There was this big piece of wood that had, "Cage Key" written in magic marker. 

It was ridiculous and not meant to be funny like the Doctor's Note was.

It would be hilarious if Morrison somehow lost this match.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

iMac said:


> Wow. All that just to get a guy back in the ring to finish a match.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"Cmon! Get back in the ring! I'll SUCK YA D**K!"

"YES!" *Rushes towards ring*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

great so JoMo will become Virgil

*we need that pic of Virgil where no ones at his booth*


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome 450, morrison's gonna lose


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Really curious what this cage key thing people keep mentioning is. I must be far out of the loop.


Which is irrational since it means the WWE is acknowledging TNA's stupid concepts.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SJFCPEEP said:


> only thing worse than ted on a mic is jomo on a mic


I love how everyone on here speaks in front of 20,000+ people every week....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> "Cmon! Get back in the ring! I'll SUCK YA D**K!"
> 
> "YES!" *Rushes towards ring*


:lmao


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morrison gets such shitty MVP level pops. He really needs to cut the hair. The pretty boy look doesn't work anymore. its 2010 not the 90s. Cut that shit off. You look like a 90s fitness instructor.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ted, I will be your personal virgin. :shocked:


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Micheal Tarver from NXT would be a perfect Virgil.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

My god everything on here is "Get *name* off the mic"

I think DiBiase and JoMo are fine on the mic.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> I love how everyone on here speaks in front of 20,000+ people every week....


When did anyone say they were good on the mic. People are just stating the fact that John Morrison sucks on the mic.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Keezers said:


> Micheal Tarver from NXT would be a perfect Virgil.


Except that Tarver is better than DiBiase... ~_~


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Mikestarko said:


> My god everything on here is "Get *name* off the mic"
> 
> I think DiBiase and JoMo are fine on the mic.


DiBiase was perfectly serviceable on the mic tonight. Morrison always sounds a little forced, but nowhere near as bad as people like to make out.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That Virgil pic is Priceless! lol


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Mikestarko said:


> My god everything on here is "Get *name* off the mic"
> 
> I think DiBiase and JoMo are fine on the mic.


Not seen a lot of JoMo til now but he seems fine to me. DiBiase is a bit monotonous but not everyone can be as awesome as Jericho on the mic.
You're right, they are fine. Not great but there are worse.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

RKO1988 said:


> Morrison gets such shitty Carlito level pops. He really needs to cut the hair. The pretty boy look doesn't work anymore. its 2010 not the 90s. Cut that shit off. You look like a 90s fitness instructor.


Yep...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Saucy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did Cole just say Morrison did something saucy?


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

_I can be your Virgil, baby!
I can do the Starship Pain,
I will stand by you forever,
As everyone else forgets my name!_

If that isn't Morrison's new theme song, I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> great so JoMo will become Virgil
> 
> *we need that pic of Virgil where no ones at his booth*


laugh at him.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

New Ted is legendary. "Ohhhhh that's gotta hurt!"


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

While everyone else shits on Ted/JoMo...I'll say that they might be only average on the mic, the two did very after the match to put a little segment/stipulation match together. It was part JoMo playing his lines well and part Ted playing his character well.

Fully expecting JoMo to get the win...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> When did anyone say they were good on the mic. People are just stating the fact that John Morrison sucks on the mic.


He's not as bad people like to think.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..if he loses...it will become the Palace of Virgil


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Did Cole just say Morrison did something saucy?


:lmao Really? Fuck I'm stuck with the spanish announcers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone have that pic of Chris Hero pretending to be Virgil? :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Saucy cole Saucy fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo to win, he ain't nobodies Virgil.....


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

r truth will end up being a virgil i think


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We need Striker here to call that powerslam a powerslam.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> He's not as bad people like to think.


He's as bad as I think he is....and that's pretty bad.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it would be nice if one day cole would learn the correct name of these wrestling moves


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

THNC said:


> Yep...


fail edit. Carlito doesn't even get pops so you can't call something non existant shit levels. Also carlito just looks like some stoner not a 90s fitness instructor like morrison. its not a sexy or appealing look tbh. Morrison needs to change his look if he ever wants be consistently over.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoMo got 2 wins in 1 night?! Yeah!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Morrison wins but immdeiataly gets the fuck beat out of him by DiBiase! And Truth for the save. Wow.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wow an actual mid card feud


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

rtruth to eventually sellout?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wonder if Cole will still be giving Bryan credit tomorrow.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who's all in this Beat The Clock thing? I hate when they don't make up brackets.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> JoMo got 2 wins in 1 night?! Yeah!


When was the first one? I missed it.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

King isn't going to stand for heel Cole.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Anyone have that pic of Chris Hero pretending to be Virgil? :lmao












I can't look at that pic with a traight face.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I just noticed Miz's face during the attempted ankle lock. Dude looked impressed, almost _happy_.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Cena vs. Jericho is next, The Cutting Edge must be ending the show.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wait the 1st hour is almost over already!

Wow that was fast! So far RAW has been ok, but the 2nd hour should be much better than the 1st.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

i will punch the tv if cena wins in less than 5 mins hopefully jericho gets barett to face cena


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> Who's all in this Beat The Clock thing? I hate when they don't make up brackets.


Batista vs. Bryan and Cena vs. Jericho are the only ones. Whichever between Cena and Tista win in the shorter time gets to pick the stipulation at Over the Limit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oy.....my bad


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Meh, I would rather JoMo get his ass kicked, and WWE keep Truth/JoMo team in their back pocket until Ted gets his "virgil"...then there can be some small tag team fued.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So I wonder who is going to be the new Virgil?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Panther said:


> When was the first one? I missed it.


The count-out.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Really hope Jericho doesn't get beat in time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> So I wonder who is going to be the new Virgil?


After all this, i bet he doesn't even get a Virgil lol!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Another doctor's note perhaps?


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

called it lol


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

woo barrett time


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Suit! Good sign for our NXT boy!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett??

BARRETT!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jericho's 1st match as apart of the RAW roster once again....Or maybe he has a note too....lol


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Hell yes, Jericho with mic and suit and tie...Barret please.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

It was so obvious Jericho wouldn't be fighting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wade is gonna fight.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wade Barrett vs. Cena and we get to hear Barrett's Theme!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Cue Wade Barrett....saw this coming lol


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They are really selling Big Show's punches by having Jericho and Miz sit out RAW.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz vs. jericho would be an awesome feud. make it happen wwe


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

street fight in a suit? STFU king


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd be surprised if Jericho wins, i hope there's still a Diva's match as Maryse looked like she was wearing her ring gear.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Shit, Wade's gonna job isn't he?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

everyone called it lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DID HE JUST CALL THEM CHOCOLATES !!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DAMN IT!! WHERE IS BARRETT'S THEME?!?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

NO Barrett Theme!

Seriously!

Matt Striker is a liar!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

barret still dont have a theme


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I love Wade's Mafia Jacket


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

wasent barrett meant to of gotten his own entrance theme??
im so sick of the NXT song


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So WWE just confirmed that Barrett and Danielson are their handpicked winners of NXT?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Troglodytes :lmao :lmao :lmao

I sincerely love Chris Jericho.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he shouldnt be talking.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Weak heat for Jericho.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I mark when Jericho uses the big words


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

In a perfect world, Wade would sneak out a victory somehow here.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Loving Barrett, hope he does well against Cena.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope Jericho starts yelling at cole.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Troglodytes: one who lives alone/ prehistoric race who lived in caves


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

The NXT theme is fucking horrible.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheRealThing said:


> Shit, Wade's gonna job isn't he?


They are NXT rookies who aren't even on the main rosters yet, what do you expect?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So if Cena beats the time, he chooses the stipulation and if he doesn't, Batista chooses? Did I get that right?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

talk about barett!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL
love jericho!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL tell him Jericho!!!1


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is the ref just NOT going to count?!!? 
That pisses me off when they just ignore rules sometimes.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"YOU TELL 'EM THAT HE'S A MACHINE! *TELL 'EM!*"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I love it when Jericho yelling instuctions.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

YOU TELL EM HES A MACHINE! YOU TELL THEM!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Talk about Barret...MORE

VINTAGE BARRET


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> The NXT theme is fucking horrible.


Yeah, i still haven't heard Barrett's theme that he won from that challenge, Jericho yelling at Cole is awesome!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Panther said:


> So if Cena beats the time, he chooses the stipulation and if he doesn't, Batista chooses? Did I get that right?


Yup.

Jericho should just be on commentary at all times expect for when he's wrestling.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"I taught him that!" :lmao

....Jericho is fucking awesome!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So Wade Barrett is a majestic eagle machine that dominates the ringside.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> After all this, i bet he doesn't even get a Virgil lol!


Yeah, it's looking that way.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice Boot!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

King is actually worse then cole


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

So many Jericho cock lickers here...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"LIKE A TOY!!! LIKE A TOY!!!" :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish Jericho turned Cole heel. 
Jericho is hilarious with this yelling.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Super Cena to come back and win at the last second.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, Jericho should be on commentary every night


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This better not end in a surprise STFU right before time runs out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Jericho is awesome


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Jericho's too good sometimes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho's too much.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL Jericho telling the Lawler and Cole how to commentate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao just like that Cena's in control of the match and wins. Predictable.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

i was just about to say that was going to happen


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

at least barrett looked ok


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> In a perfect world, Wade would sneak out a victory somehow here.


Actually I don't think that would be a good idea at all. Having the face of the company lose to an unknown wouldn't work. 

And Jericho clearly has a career as a manager for as long as he wants once he stops wrestling.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow....

So Cena will pick? 

Please don't let it be some random Street Fight with his name on it.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, i still haven't heard Barrett's theme that he won from that challenge, Jericho yelling at Cole is awesome!


Barrett said on his blog that the composer had a theme, but that it was basically trash so Wade's making him do it over.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

THNC said:


> So many Jericho cock lickers here...


are you not entertained


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> This better not end in a surprise STFU right before time runs out.


You called it bro.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Gee, who didn't see *THAT* coming???


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THNC said:


> So many Jericho cock lickers here...


Because he's fucking funny.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

CENA WINS SHOCK HORROR!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> This better not end in a surprise STFU right before time runs out.


Oops.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

THNC said:


> So many Jericho cock lickers here...


fpalm

....wow, just wow.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena is a turd covered in burnt hair.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

c'monnn i wanted to know!


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Cena's no selling pisses me off


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Triple Threat match at Over the Limit?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What is the stipulation?! I wanna know, stupid Sheamus!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett and sheamus in the same ring ... add mcintyre and you have an epic stable


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fella! What are you doing? I kind of wanted to hear what match he would pick.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Jericho should become a manager/commentator when he retires from wrestling.....like another Bobby Heenan. I love the way he always talks shit to the commentators when he;s managing. Hilarious.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

damn those are some pale legs


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Triple threat at Over the Limit?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

It is official.

Sheamus will be in the title match at Over the Limit.

Cena vs Batista vs Sheamus in a normal triple threat or something different.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Those "You suck" chants were totally piped in. Amirite?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

sheamus needs the belt back right away!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oi!Oi!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> Actually I don't think that would be a good idea at all. Having the face of the company lose to an unknown wouldn't work.
> 
> And Jericho clearly has a career as a manager for as long as he wants once he stops wrestling.


Well in my perfect world there would not be one face of the company.  Shelton beating Triple H and Hurricane beating The Rock are two of my favourite wrestling memories.

And damn it, I called the end of the match right before it happened. Was hoping to jinx it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Panther said:


> Super Cena to come back and win at the last second.


Not quite, it was 27 seconds lol!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

So it takes 1 kick to take out Cena but 4 to take out Triple H?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why, Why, *WHY* does the WWE insist on pushing Sheamus down everyone's throats???

They're *BEGGING* to make this guy the Top Heel on Raw, when he just doesn't fucking have it!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> barrett and sheamus in the same ring ... add mcintyre and you have an epic stable


Vince doesn't do stables anymore. Cuz of the Kliq. Hell he barely even does tag teams.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

dazzy666 said:


> CENA WINS SHOCK HORROR!!!!


Did you expect him to lose to an NXT rookie or something?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is all building up to Fatal 4 way.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jericho was awesome at ring side, and I like Barrett. He seems like he can work well and would make a good heel.

I don't mind Cena winning, but I kind of wish they would have brought it closer to 'Tista's time.

As always, Sheamus running a little post-match interference, which has grown on me. It makes him look like a threat whereever he goes.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Triple Threat match?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

raws 50th advert break of the night


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Highlight Reel > Cutting Edge


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Vince doesn't do stables anymore. Cuz of the Kliq. Hell he barely even does tag teams.


 ... SES ...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> sheamus needs the belt back right away!!!


He'll prob get another reign later in the year but they are building him superbly!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Knew that STF finish was gonna happen. Oh well.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Vince doesn't do stables anymore. Cuz of the Kliq. Hell he barely even does tag teams.


I could've sworn he didn't do stables because the brand extension basically makes them unneeded.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

MrKennedy666 said:


> The Highlight Reel > Cutting Edge


Unfortunatley the Jeritron 5000 was destroyed and you can't just go out and replace the Jeritron 5000


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ... SES ...


And Hart Dynasty...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Vince *doesn't do stables* anymore. Cuz of the Kliq. Hell he barely even does tag teams.


Except for the SES (And arguably The Hart Dynasty).


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

THNC said:


> So many Jericho cock lickers here...


what can i say, its delicious. i cant resist the wonderful flavor of it.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ... SES ...


Not much of a stable. Punk, a valet, and a mute.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks that the "pick the stipulation" stipulation for a match should always go to the heel? It would make sense only for the face if the face was the one chasing the title but it doesn't work with the face champion stacking the odds against the heel challenger.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Whatever they've got planned for the Cutting Edge, it must be pretty big considering how much they've built it up and it most likely ending the show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TheFlamingHetero said:


> what can i say, its delicious. i cant resist the wonderful flavor of it.


Great dynamic between post and username here.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> I could've sworn he didn't do stables because the brand extension basically makes them unneeded.


Your logic makes my nose bleed.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> This better not end in a surprise STFU right before time runs out.


Lol, it did.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Vince doesn't do stables anymore. Cuz of the Kliq. Hell he barely even does tag teams.


He's had a few stables over the last few years. It has nothing to do with them.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Not much of a stable. Punk, a valet, and a mute.


Luke's spoken on multiple occasions. 

And you seem to be forgetting The Masked Hoodie.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

piss break


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why, Why, *WHY* does the WWE insist on pushing Sheamus down everyone's throats???


hes not getting pushed down every ones throat, hes just getting pushed


> They're *BEGGING* to make this guy the Top Heel on Raw, when he just doesn't fucking have it!!!


Lol Says you


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

WOW..........

things id like to do to that women


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

no heat for Maryse lol


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Edgehead2000 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the "pick the stipulation" stipulation for a match should always go to the heel? It would make sense only for the face if the face was the one chasing the title but it doesn't work with the face champion stacking the odds against the heel challenger.


Well, Batista picked the stipulation for the last match they had, so I guess in the fans' minds this would bring it around full circle.

Plus it'll be a match type where they can push the "No excuses this time, Batista" part of it.

Booking 101.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh std whores


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

trm301433 said:


> piss break


Not for me!!! A Bella gonna die lol!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Nikki Bella about to get squashed! yes!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Where the hell is the guest host?..


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Nobody even flinches when the Bella twins come out.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Laughing at the guys behind the announcing table


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why, Why, *WHY* does the WWE insist on pushing Sheamus down everyone's throats???
> 
> They're *BEGGING* to make this guy the Top Heel on Raw, when he just doesn't fucking have it!!!


He's actually doing pretty well, and that includes people on this forum gradually warming up to him. He is playing his character well, and he is good in the ring.

With the being said, the WWE is not attempting to make him RAW's top heel. 'Tista is and will continue to hold that spot. THe second top heel (whether the audience has realized it or not) is Edge.

WWE wants Sheamus to be the #3 heel on RAW for the forseeable future.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, I thought that the Bella whores were released.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

legendkiller291 said:


> Did you expect him to lose to an NXT rookie or something?


i was just taken the mick sir 
dont take everything so series


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

bella twins are fugly


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone who says seamus is bad is lost, he's great ... much what i've expected when he debut last summer.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ugh std whores


LMAO. So every attractive women must be a whore? I'm guessing you don't get laid much.


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

gee wonder whos winning this


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Where the hell is the guest host?..


choking a bitch.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Where the hell is the guest host?..


hahaha true 1 appearance the wwe must be winding down the guest host ideal


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rice9999 said:


> Where the hell is the guest host?..


he had a small segment with Eve & Jillian


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yum!!! pin me please


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bellas not whoring the guest host tonight?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Has Wayne Brady been on yet? Besides the segment with Eve. My computer restarted because I won't pay for Windows 7.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The right Diva won!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The Dead List:

Hornswoggle

Now...Nikki Bella


That French Kiss was awesome!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I sure would like a French kiss from Maryse.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

god maryrese is so hott god i would lick her asshole lol jp


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why give her a mike...just do what you do best and pose


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say the way Maryse pins her opponents.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lol eve botched entering the ring


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

is maryse related to borat?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol pretty funny


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

LMAO ring entrance botch!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Fail entry.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol bottom ring rope says *"NO!"* to Eve.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man! Clothesline to Eve! (By the bottom rope!)


Here is the official Eve joke of the night:

"Hey-o! That run-in looked a little ropey!"


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

ring entrance fail hahahaha


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't seen an entrance botch like that since Vince doing that and busting his knee haha


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve botches run in hahaha!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eve botched climbing into the ring lol but atleast they are getting some sort of storyline/feud! Loved the Maryse photoshoot btw!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

51st advrt break of the night....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel a little stupid. I snorted in amusement at the botched entrance and then the comments here have me laughing out loud, sitting here by myself.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

3000 post!!!! 

they maryse on eve pics were smoking


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

trm301433 said:


> god maryrese is so hott god i would lick her asshole lol jp


No you aren't.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

bme said:


> no heat for Maryse lol


Well...that's because everyone in that audience (females included) wants to sleep with her. Would you boo someone as beautiful as Maryse? Didn't think so.

Plus, she was facing a Bella...everyone knew the outcome before the match began.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Damn, that DDT was awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The woman's division is full of botch.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow I just did a google image search and Maryse has some puffy nipples.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Eve can't catch a break! Whether it's dropkicks or the bottom ring rope!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Maryse should join the BP in TNA


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I am calling it now to follow the batista vs cena duct tape on a pole match Eve vs Maryse in a best entrance match


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Eve needs to do some leg work outs. Build some muscle into those little sticks. They can't even get her into the ring.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

WOO WOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I feel a little stupid. I snorted in amusement at the botched entrance and then the comments here have me laughing out loud, sitting here by myself.


Lol, I'm doing the same with yours.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Zach Ryder back on RAW! Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey It's Ryder!!

Marking!!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Gail is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Zack Ryder = crickets.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who the fuck...?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gail & Alicia sighting!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Zack Ryder. Who the fuck is he.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh god not this dork, id rather watch Dibiase cut a promo


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lmao at Zack Ryder. Who the fuck is he.


??

Zack Ryder is a future WWE Champion.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Ryder on Raw? Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did he really just say that?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Primo doesn't seem to be white. Check him.

Actually, I'd like to see someone check Henry. lol


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

change your damn ring attire


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sexual chocolate returns!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Some gonna get their ass kick!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

somebody gon get their ass kicked


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Maryse should join the BP in TNA


Ryder should join Jersey Shore on MTV!
Ryder is gonna die!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Uh, Zach, Arizona has only one Governor.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

WOO WOO WOO!!!!!

primo on raw ? wow after the draft thats who they can come up withhh

oooo mark henry!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

RIP ryder


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The gayest looking wrestler on the roster.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL

Ryder "_Are you serious ?_"


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Zac is going to get r.apped.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

That Arizona joke had no place in this promo


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

King going perv reminds me of the good ol days when he was awesome.

Gail Kim's face is disgusting.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Poor Ryder, not expecting a big upset here.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Zack Attack! I've just been Saved by the Bell.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What has happened so far?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where the hell you've been, Kool Aid man? Busting down people's walls?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm intrigued by Alicia & Gail being at ringside!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't know Primo still had a job when Ryder mentioned him in the promo.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bald Henry.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

You Know It!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice escorts from Ryder, he must have taken lessons from Big Dave... I feel sorry for Ryder, the guy has potentian but he's trapped on this Pit of Obscurity :/


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Does Mark Henry get the girls?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

somebody got their ass kicked


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gail was like 'ah hell no'


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i wish mark henry would just leave the company


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Some fine ass chocolate, and Alicia is pretty cute too.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Please let Hart Dynasty come out next!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol @ Ryder bragging about attacking fucking Primo....guess since Jamie Noble is gone, Primo is bottom of the food chain


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sexual Chocolate please? Ah ratsalad, probably not in PG.

Maybe?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pimp Henry


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

return of sexual chocolate


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Return of Sexual Chocolate!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

It's sexual baby...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mark "The Pimp" Henry


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

A Sexual Chocolate Hint?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kool-Aid man is pimping, big pimping!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is awesome!
"....ten years ago"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

were not going to see a hand in a few months are we


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jericho and Miz promo!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

JeriMiz?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Jericho/Miz

AWESOME


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jericho and Miz yesssssssssss


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho & Miz talking to eachother? Awesome!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

These two are so fucking hilarious it is unreal.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho and Miz? Yes please!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

sweeeeet jericho and the miz

miz and jericho tag team?

oh and clearly the miz has taken another step closer to the ME scene.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeri-Miz!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

2 of the greatest mic workers in the biz right now


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow a team forming here?!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

At the WM25 press conference Big show came in with Eve and Kelly Kelly.

Mark Henry left with Eve and Kelly Kelly.

The man is awesome.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

NEW TAG CHAMPS!!!!!! 

PLEASE!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

A Miz/Jericho team would be pretty sweet. JeriMiz or something like that.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

Sad Mark Henry is more over then Morrison.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeri-Miz? Mizicho?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A jericho/miz union would own.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Jericho/Miz to challenge Hart Dynasty for the tag titles? WIN.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Miz should dress like Michael Jackson again.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

More Jericho and Miz together please. I can only imagine how great these guys could be together.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

New team! Jiz!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Miz and Jericho. Only good things can come from that combination!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The Cutting Edge better be good. Why would they make it last if it was not good?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sorry but I just saw Jericho and Miz in the same segment...screw everything else on Raw lol...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

3 and a half years????
He just did it on SD! 
What are you talking about???


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jericho looked extra devious! I like it!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> New team! Jiz!


Dude :lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jericho on the mic should be quite awesome.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Birth of Mizicho.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to Raw is Mizicho


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What has happened so far?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Would it kill the Hart Dynasty push if Miz and Jericho beat them?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

TheFlamingHetero said:


> Sad Mark Henry is more over then Morrison.


Morrison needs to ditch the rockstar shit, he looks like a fucking loser.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jericho/Miz sounds like a good tag team. both of them own on the mic and get heat.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm the miz and i'm...break the wall downnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mizicho or Jiz?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> 3 and a half years????
> He just did it on SD!
> What are you talking about???


Apparently on Raw I guess


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

cactus_jack22 said:


> bella twins are fugly


The definition of fugly is Donatella Versace.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Really liked the segment between Jericho and Miz. 

And I like the WWE having heels bashing other heels tonight (Jericho bashing Edge/Swagger)...(And Sheamus verbal confrontation with Tista earlier)

It is nice to see that Miz/Jericho may be interacting more on Raw (even SmackDown! ???) together.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

haaaaaaa jericho and miz class act jericho on about the people wanting to hear them haaa


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone see Luger on TNA Impact tonight?...he kind of looked buff.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Good teaser, but they shouldn't beat a real tag team.

Hart Dynasty deserve the straps more than anyone.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

nWo2010 said:


> anyone see Luger on TNA Impact tonight?...he kind of looked buff.


Gah, missed it. I'M PISSED NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> anyone see Luger on TNA Impact tonight?...he kind of looked buff.


TELL me he cut a long-winded promo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The definition of fugly is Donatella Versace.


Thats nothing

THIS:








NOT THATS FUGLY


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

someone fired this guy omg


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SANTINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow Santino mistaking Wayne Brady for being in the Brady bunch...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> anyone see Luger on TNA Impact tonight?...he kind of looked buff.


Luger on TNA? Another old over 40's wrestler...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why is Jericho lowering himself by hanging out with The Miz???


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Thats nothing
> 
> THIS:
> 
> ...


burn it, BURN IT NOW


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

JeriMiz

They are the best in the world at being awesome


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WILLIAM FUCKING REGAL!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kozlov :lmao


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Regal and Kozlov back, nice one now Goldust and Tatsu.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

lmfao 1 of the 7 viewers!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone notice the teams that are seemingly forming?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why is Jericho lowering himself by hanging out with The Miz???


Blasphemy!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Goldust as Alice = Awesome!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

"I was one of the 7 viewers of that show" :lmao 

What just happened?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

"I was one of the 7 viewers of that show, I saw it with my own eyes" :lmao:lmao:lmao I've heard the line of the year for RAW!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Goldust sighting :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't believe Goldust still has a job.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

omfg Goldust FTMFW, that segment was gold


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I was one of the seven viewers of that show!
They're being very funny about themselves tonight. 
I'm goldust!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> TELL me he cut a long-winded promo.


He racked the entire TNA roster one after another and dumped them all in a big dumpster...hahha

just kidding, but I don't doubt he'll show up sooner or later..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Random Goldust appearence.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Goldust epicness.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Goldust = The Gold Standard


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Just marked the fuck out for Goldust!
I miss him fucking with people's heads...bring it back


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Goldust = The Gold Standard


Takes notes, Vince.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did they just say Natalya in a match??????
NICE!
Finally!
It's been forever.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Look at those big shiny....belts


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Good to see the Hart Dynasty getting match time. And I would be shocked if they lost.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love seeing the Hart Dynasty with those belts, they deserve it but who will they face?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Natalya looks stunning as usual.

Shiiiiit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really wish Regal had a high-profile role again. Just listening to the guy talk with such condescension is entertaining.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Thats nothing
> 
> THIS:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that nightmare.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

reuite Goldust with Tatsu dammit.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

jericho and miz will be tag champs


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I really wish Regal had a high-profile role again. Just listening to the guy talk with such condescension is entertaining.


Regal for official Raw GM

lets get a petition going


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> "I was one of the 7 viewers of that show" :lmao
> 
> What just happened?


That was funny, only Santino can say it though lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I really wish Regal had a high-profile role again. Just listening to the guy talk with such condescension is entertaining.


At least he got some mic time and will get to wrestle in a match. 

I can only imagine where he would be right now if he didn't test positive.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, so I guess they said HD not Natalya. 
Sorry for my excitement. Haha. 

Who is HD going to face?
Oh, I guess Regal and Vladimir.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Regal for official Raw GM
> 
> lets get a petition going


Regal is greatness!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Ok, so I guess they said HD not Natalya.
> Sorry for my excitement. Haha.
> 
> Who is HD going to face?


Regal and Kozlov probably.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

miz and jericho as tag champs will make the IWC in promo dreams


----------



## Submission King (Sep 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Ok, so I guess they said HD not Natalya.
> Sorry for my excitement. Haha.
> 
> Who is HD going to face?
> Oh, I guess Regal and Vladimir.


Regal and Kozlov


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

dazzy666 said:


> jericho and miz will be tag champs


That'd be a horrible decision. The belts should stay with the current holders, who actually deserve them.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Ok, so I guess they said HD not Natalya.
> Sorry for my excitement. Haha.
> 
> Who is HD going to face?
> Oh, I guess Regal and Vladimir.


Might be one of them facing someone.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES they're on commentary!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Miz and Jericho again!

This is awesome! *clap clap clap*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like Jericho/Miz are gonna be tag champs, head over to SD and beat on Show.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

they can be the best tag team of all time!!!

wow i can just see it


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOOOO hell yeah, this should be good.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Enlighten them, Jericho. Enlighten them....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Jeri-Miz/Mizicho NEED to replace Cole & Lawler on Commentary for all the shows. That's a golden commentary team.*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

king and cole can just stay silent for this match
jerimiz > jerishow > ShoMiz


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Regal and Kozlov have two of my absolute favourite themes and we got to hear neither of them. Damn.


----------



## Submission King (Sep 24, 2006)

Anybody beside me see Jericho and Miz in Background when THD were walking...

Have a feeling Jericho and Miz win soon to show up on SD to get revenge on Big Show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MiznJericho on commentary? ....buh... but I gotta use the bathroom... damn it, but can't miss.... the commentary....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hart Dynasty Vs. Miz & Jericho at Over The Limit.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

JeriMiz to attack Hart Dinasty after the match, you heard it first here.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm getting excited before they've barely talked.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Blasphemy!


My statement stands.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> they can be the best tag team of all time!!!
> 
> wow i can just see it


Whilst that would be amazin' Hart Dynasty deserve a really good long reign first.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Miz still using that win over HBK and DX to his advantage.

Miz is awesome!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn do some of you guys ever get off Miz and Jericho's cock?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jackass ... jericho is god


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

JACKASSS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THNC said:


> Damn do some of you guys ever get off Miz and Jericho's cock?


You're right, we should whine and complain rather than enjoy ourselves.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the new Team Ego?


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

"Jackass" on PG? OMGOMGOMG?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh!
HOW do they keep a straight face while doing this?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Irrevelent points=Vintage Cole!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

THNC said:


> Damn do some of you guys ever get off Miz and Jericho's cock?


Only to switch


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at "Don't be a jackass Cole"


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

jericho is awesome
i love how he always insults cole haha


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Jericho _"don't be a jackass"_ LOL


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

jackass isn't PG ???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho calling Cole a jackass.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Jericho and Miz will be great together in their quest for revenge against the Big Show and the tag titles. 

Can we just keep Jericho on the camera at all times? Have him wrestle, commentate, and manage Barrett?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dont be a jackass cole!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

"Don't be a jackass Cole":lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cole getting slightly attitude era'd here lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Um, isn't The Miz the United States Champion???

Why the fuck isn't he defending *THAT* title???


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

THNC said:


> Damn do some of you guys ever get off Miz and Jericho's cock?


THNC

The Hateful Nothing Creature (insert whatever C word you want here)

Just stand back and admire the Miz and Jericho's awesomeness on the mic.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sharpshooter! then Codebreaker!


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Where the fuck is Kidd hiding?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Jericho/Miz for tag champs


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

botched that. headbutt to the groin.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the next unified tag team champions


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Jackass!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And there you have, your new tag champions.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

fuck hart dynasty!

jeri/miz would be worth tuning in for on raw!
cm punk for smackdown!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The brand new Team Friendship! They better get proper tag team music.


----------



## TheFlamingHetero (May 19, 2009)

I can't hate Miz any longer......


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I told you soooo...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dreams do come true.

A Miz and Jericho team.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hell YES! JeriMiz!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

bme said:


> Jericho/Miz for tag champs


Not yet even though I want to see it.

It would just be a slap in the face if Hart Dynasty lost their tag titles after like 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

vince must love us


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

When will The Miz defend his US title?..


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Miz isn't even on Jericho's level.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Um, isn't The Miz the United States Champion???
> 
> Why the fuck isn't he defending *THAT* title???


Cuz WWE have forgot he has it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

THNC said:


> Damn do some of you guys ever get off Miz and Jericho's cock?



Only when Christian whips it :flip


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BROMANCE LIVES!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Miz finisher is so weak.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I hate King in his current state 
he's adding nothing to the commentary these days 
and I loved King


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

lol jericho looks like miz's older brother.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

ryanm1058123 said:


> Hell YES! JeriMiz!


Ahem. Don't you mean "Jiz"?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rice9999 said:


> When will The Miz defend his US title?..


When Daniel Bryan wins his first match...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Looks like we will be getting plenty of time for the Cuttign Edge, if only they could do that with the matches they have go on last...


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Jericho is one of the best things about RAW and Mizanin is entirely the opposite. Teaming them together is so bittersweet.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I can hear the theme now "Break the walls...AWESOME!!!!!!"

Anyway Miz needs to go ahead and lose the US strap he's not really doing anything with it anymore.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

so we had jerishow, we had showmiz, but now we now have the best of the best from both those tag teams, we finally at last have JeriMIz


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> When will The Miz defend his US title?..


Also, fucking this.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Last time Orton and Edge were on the Cutting Edge they formed Rated RKO. Can't see the same thing happening this time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Not yet even though I want to see it.
> 
> It would just be a slap in the face if Hart Dynasty lost their tag titles after like 3 or 4 weeks.


I agree.



Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Miz isn't even on Jericho's level.


He's gettin' there though!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i dont even mark hard for y2j and miz but them as a tag team would be golden


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> When will The Miz defend his US title?..


On June 20th 2010 or July 18th 2010

Whenever Daniel Bryan wins NXT. It will happen at one of those PPV's.


Let's hope he defends the US title before that.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

This'll be the best tag team in a really long time. The promos and commentary will be epic.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Was kinda hopin Miz would have a feud for the US Title for a change


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Jiz for the belts please.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

cactus_jack22 said:


>


We will soon be hearing their new remix theme "AAAAWWWWEEEESSSSOOOMMMEEEE.....I CAME TO BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!!"

It will be titled: I Came To Break Down The Walls


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Carcass said:


> This'll be the best tag team in a really long time. The promos and commentary will be epic.


finally a tag team worth watching on wwe

i hated the miz and big show


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

GUYS EDGE SED WER GOIN BACK TO NON-PG LOL


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

big show needs to retire


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure which I want more, Jericho and Miz to win the tag titles or the Hart Dynasty to get a huge win by beating them.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm loving this team, but I REALLY REALLY hope that they don't make
HD look weak. And they better not lose the titles quickly. 
This should be a great feud, if they keep it going for more than a month.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Chris Jericho is everything The Miz *WHISHES* he can be.

All hanging out with Mizanin is gonna do is make Jericho cornier and cornier!!!

This is another case of the WWE putting 2 random ass motherfuckers in a Tag-Team for no apparent reason!!!

In the words of Jim Cornette... *FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!*

Build a real God Damn Tag-Team Division you jackasses!!!


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Jiz FTW!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flavor Flav is the guest host next week? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

what in the hell


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I came to... *pause* (perhaps lights can go off at this time too)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN! BREAK DOWN THE WALLS


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

flavor flav and R-truth segment


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

flavor flavvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

flavor flave omg yesssssssss


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> Last time Orton and Edge were on the Cutting Edge they formed Rated RKO. Can't see the same thing happening this time.


i would mark until the end of time


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Setting race relations back 40 years.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, they really need to not take the belts off the Harts for a good long time. Have Daniel Bryan cost them the tag titles shot or something.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ah shit. just when you thought the guest host list could get any stupider.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

David Otunga...Otunga is one of the gayest names I've ever heard...He's NOT A list..his wife is and he's doing everything he can to get a baby in her so he doesn't have to do shit for the rest of his life...wrestling is his last ditch effort at doing something with himself...if you really went to Harvard why are you wrestling?...it's obviously not your first passion....BOOOO THIS MAN!!! and make sure he never gets over.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

edge is going to own here


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The 9x Champion Edge *me throws up*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Chris Jericho is everything The Miz *WHISHES* he can be.
> 
> All hanging out with Mizanin is gonna do is make Jericho cornier and cornier!!!
> 
> ...


If you listen to what is going on, then you would know why Jericho and Miz are getting together.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG. Not Flavor Flav. Watch him get more time than Wayne Brady.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Flavor Flav is the guest host next week? :lmao:lmao:lmao


I'll mark if he sees the Bella Twins coming into the room and screams "TWIIIIIIINS!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"The Rated R Superstar". I dont know if that's going to fly in today's WWE universe. PG written all over it.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

nWo2010 said:


> David Otunga...Otunga is one of the gayest names I've ever heard...He's NOT A list..his wife is and he's doing everything he can to get a baby in her so he doesn't have to do shit for the rest of his life...wrestling is his last ditch effort at doing something with himself...if you really went to Harvard why are you wrestling?...it's obviously not your first passion....BOOOO THIS MAN!!! and make sure he never gets over.


Otunga=THE FUTURE.

Deal with it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

trm301433 said:


> big show needs to retire


I like how they are building him up again so he can put Swagger over. 

Really looking forward to this segment.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

VRsick said:


> flavor flav and R-truth segment


hahahahahahaahh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Tell me you didn't say that, Cole? Tell me you didn't just say that!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Jericho and Miz are two combustible elements. They won't win the tag titles.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Flava Flav hosting next week? It's going to be terrible.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Flavor Flav is the guest host next week? :lmao:lmao:lmao


Hopefully he sends the Bellas home like all those other ho's on his shows lol!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

dazzy666 said:


> edge is going to own here


definately


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> The 9x Champion Edge *me throws up*


And about 6 or 7 of those title reigns have only been 2 to 6 weeks.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Heel Edge


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Edge cant get them too boo him


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Flavor Flav and Otunga to have a match
New York guest ref
book it vince


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THNC said:


> Otunga=THE FUTURE.
> 
> Deal with it.


JEEZ, do you EVER get off of Otunga's cock?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

THE RATED PG SUPERSTARRR....



EDGEY


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Edge would be an awesome face if he would just learn how to change his speech up when he's a face.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

"You don't deserve an explanation" 

"I'm just kidding, I'm going to give you an explanation."

At least there is a reason for attacking Orton, since Orton got the title shot at Extreme Rules that Edge wanted.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There have been a fair amount of slow turns recently, so they are going abrupt on Edge. The crowd is unsure so far, but they will come around. He is far more comfortable as a heel.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

i cant hear the crowd at all


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> If you listen to what is going on, then you would know why Jericho and Miz are getting together.


OK, so they were both in Tag-Teams with the same guy. Whoopde fucking doo!!!

Should Edge and Brutus Beefcake team up because they both teamed with Hulk Hogan???


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> Tell me you didn't say that, Cole? Tell me you didn't just say that!


haha those words literally came out of my mouth right after he said that hahahaha


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wtf! dont ruin this wayne

maybe he will take a spear!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thought Orton had a new theme for a sec.

I was like "No...Why!!!!"


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Please Spear Wayne Brady


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrKennedy666 said:


> i cant hear the crowd at all


Probably cause they don't know whether Edge is good or bad.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

for a second I thought that was Abraham Washington's theme.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wayne just took me back to that episode of Chappelle's Show lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Brady > Orton


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> OK, so they were both in Tag-Teams with the same guy. Whoopde fucking doo!!!
> 
> Should Edge and Brutus Beefcake team up because they both teamed with Hulk Hogan???


fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MrKennedy666 said:


> i cant hear the crowd at all


That's because the kids have no fucking idea what's going on, or who Edge is.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is wayne brady gonna have to choke a bitch?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF Wayne? :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no Wayne, you grew up on the WWF, not the WWE....it really is a shame that you cant even say it anymore


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Edge's promo is flopping.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck. Fuck Wayne Brady.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Chris Jericho is everything The Miz *WHISHES* he can be.
> 
> All hanging out with Mizanin is gonna do is make Jericho cornier and cornier!!!
> 
> ...


So you missed their one-on-one backstage segment from an hour ago?

Miz and Jericho want revenge on Show for knocking them out after they each feel they carried Show in their respective, former tag teams. Now, they go off and have an off-screen "conversation", and now they will more than likely form a tag team.

Jiz's number one objective: Win Tag Titles.
Second objective: Appear on SmackDown! and exact revenge on Show

...this new team isn't so random when you pay attention to the entire show.


----------



## trm301433 (Apr 26, 2010)

bob darker hahahah


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bob Darker for WWE champion!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Wayne vs Bob barker....in a cage match


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> no Wayne, you grew up on the WWF, not the WWE....it really is a shame that you cant even say it anymore


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

What the hell is this guy doing here?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bob Darker lmao....


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob Darker? wtf? lol


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Bob Darker hahaha
He's getting speared.
ORTON!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bob Darker! lol!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lmao bob darker


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

rko brady


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> OK, so they were both in Tag-Teams with the same guy. Whoopde fucking doo!!!
> 
> Should Edge and Brutus Beefcake team up because they both teamed with Hulk Hogan???


are you really that stupid?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Come on what's with the Brady hate? He's actually cutting a better promo than most guys on the roster.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Jacksonville make some noise...


Orton comes out and the crowd makes some extra noise!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

randal is not happy


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Orton looks slightly angry, not Batista level of anger but still very unhappy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton looks crazy as hell. Nice shirt.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to squeal like a little girl if Wayne Brady locks Orton in a rear naked choke.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Brady doing a shoot promo is gold


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why hello there, Randall. That's a rather fetching t-shirt you're wearing tonight.


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

That viper has the best shirts in the wrestling world.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ Edge: "Randy Orton can wait folks!!!":lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

When does Orton not look angry?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RKO to Bob Darker!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> That's because the kids have no fucking idea what's going on, or who Edge is.


the kids have no energy left after cena sucked it all up


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lmfao rko to wayne brady


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HA FUCK YEAH


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RKO to Brady!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY CRAP


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh shit!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I.E.D. IS BACK BITCHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

He just RKO'd Wayne Brady!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's offical orton is the new stone cold steve austin


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Thank you Randy


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Orton is one fast, sneaky bastard.

Gotta love him.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

First Freddy Prinze, Jr. and now Wayne Brady!

Orton owns!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> fpalm


I know why they've teamed up, but I would like for the WWE to create real tag-teams instead of throwing two random dudes together.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

The IWC just came


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Guess they gave Orton an Austin type persona


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Why hello there, Randall. That's a rather fetching t-shirt you're wearing tonight.


Yeah, the top looks awesome!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

No chance in Hell Orton is going to be friends with Edge.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Edge, RatedRKO won't happen again you silly.


----------



## ess64646 (May 4, 2010)

i cant live in a world where Edge isnt the REAL rated R superstar. back to tna :no:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jericho, Christian and Orton would love to beat up Edge.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

he just RKO'd Bob Darker


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Brady took that RKO nicely.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i like where this is going


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh shit, throwback to 2001.


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

i would love to see Rated RKO come back, even though it's very obvious it's not going to happen..


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

I love how he says nothing, and gets RKO chants. its pretty impressive.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wayne Brady is dead


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Gotta love referencing here.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm Wayne Brady bitch!!! RKO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I know why they've teamed up, but I would like for the WWE to create real tag-teams instead of throwing two random dudes together.


How do you think tag teams are made?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge needs RKO'd like right now! Edge looks like such a hobo....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Orton should have shouted out: "ST. LOUIS MOTHER F**KER!!" after he RKO'd Brady.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I knew this was a jealousy angle.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the real Orton would join him...the face kid friendly Orton will RKO him to get a pop


Edge is better TBH


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Spe...RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice guys finish last Edge.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

Intense promo.

This is awesome!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so motherfucking glad to have REAL Edge promos back. I told you he still had it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I know why they've teamed up, but I would like for the WWE to create real tag-teams instead of throwing two random dudes together.


But it's not random. There is logical booking behind putting them together.

And Edge's heel promo has finally picked up, it's actually been really good once Orton came out.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Not Wayne Brady it's Bob Darker


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

i would mark for rated rko reunion
altho i do love bad ass face orton


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Crazy Edge is back.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

edge is much better this way


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Edge want's Rated RKO to make a come back.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Randy Orton is on the Terminator gimmick 
everybody loves the Terminator


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Didn't they kind of already do this angle with Cena / Batista?...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> the real Orton would join him...the face kid friendly Orton will RKO him to get a pop
> 
> 
> How is he kid freidly hes just the same character
> ...


----------



## legendkiller291 (Mar 31, 2005)

Look at him still laying there..
Orton's obviously not going to get speared.
That was an awesome RKO!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck, I'm loving this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seen that coming but it was awesome! Orton fucking owns.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!! RKO!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

FUCK YEAH.

that.was.awesome.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Now they chant spear, lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lovedit! Edge makes me sick, i actually hate him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

BEST RKO EVAR!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice RKO!


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

RKO on spear, i saw that one coming


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cole just same same ol instead of vintage


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THAT WAS SICK!
Someone put that as their sig, PLEASE!
I just want to see it all the time.


----------



## ess64646 (May 4, 2010)

fuck this EDGE EDGE EDGE screw orton


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Orton was obviously looking at the huge Titantron...

Great start to their feud though.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok they've turned orton into SCSA

now they need to turn the Miz into the Rock


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't mind seeing this until Summerslam, this feud has potential to be AWESOME.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was such a badass RKO. I cannot believe how great Raw was, almost all the way through. Wow. Hornswoggle leaves and everything is better.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Fuck, best RKO ever_


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Saw that RKO coming with how slow Orton was getting up...

...but that segment, minus the guest host shit was awesome!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wayne got owned


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I think Wayne's dead.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

so ortons entire face character is just him Rkoing people...that's great...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> How do you think tag teams are made?


How about I don't like The Miz. Is that a good enough reason???

I think teaming with the Miz is gonna make Jericho look corny as fuck!!!

I know how tag-teams are made, I'm just sick of the Miz.

I don't think he's annoying in a "Heels are supposed to be annoying" way.

I just think he's fucking annoying!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Goddamn, Randy looked pissed.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

A solid show tonight, hope they keep this up.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bob Darker may be ded


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RKO > Spear


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

And this RKO is just the beginning of Edge/Orton feud part 2 and 1st time in the Main Event era for these two.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Judging by 99.9% of the ICW creaming themselves over Orton, am I right in assuming I'm the only one on Team Edge?


----------



## trip (Apr 13, 2003)

Great last segment. Reminded me of better times.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

goodnight you sexy forum peeps


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

owell would of rather seen a spear


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did anyone realize that Orton didn't say a word for the whole segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton is the one success story of creative. His movements and expressions just work for him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The best raw of 2010 without a doubt.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

RAW was badass tonight


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> the real Orton would join him...the face kid friendly Orton will RKO him to get a pop
> 
> 
> Edge is better TBH


orton isn't kid friendly ... he's an anti hero


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

props to Wayne for taking that RKO like a fucking champ


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Judging by 99.9% of the ICW creaming themselves over Orton, am I right in assuming I'm the only one on Team Edge?


Absolutely not. Orton was great and that RKO was sick, but insane Edge's return is being heralded all over the IWC I assure you. Tonight was REALLY Edge's return from injury.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Uhhh Cole, nobody calls Orton the viper except you and King.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> Did anyone realize that Orton didn't say a word for the whole segment.


That was the point. He doesn't need mic work to get over. I think the fans just love his crazed character.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok let's recap.

we have what could be the most entertaining tag team in a very long time in MIZ AND JERICHO

And randy orton is still a badass....AWESOME


----------



## ess64646 (May 4, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Did anyone realize that Orton didn't say a word for the whole segment.


 he's good on the mic, but edge can carry him to great heights. so it's better orton remains silent


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> The best raw of 2010 without a doubt.


No that was last weeks RAW to be honest. Don't judge a RAW off of the ending. Judge it off the whole show.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Did anyone realize that Orton didn't say a word for the whole segment.


And he was fantastic! All that seething fury and the psychopath eyes...the crowd were all over him. Finally looks like someone's doing something right at creative.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

good show


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Judging by 99.9% of the ICW creaming themselves over Orton, am I right in assuming I'm the only one on Team Edge?


no just the Orton marks are far more vocal than any other marks

and most of them only come out when he comes out on top


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Judging by 99.9% of the ICW creaming themselves over Orton, am I right in assuming I'm the only one on Team Edge?


I really don't care for Orton that much, I like Edge more tbh.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Judging by 99.9% of the ICW creaming themselves over Orton, am I right in assuming I'm the only one on Team Edge?


I enjoy both, so I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy one hell of a program, as we all should


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> orton isn't kid friendly ... he's an anti hero


their is a reason why most 90's anti hero's arent rememberd fondly:no:


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

sucks i wanted randy orton to say something man but whatever i guess, still enjoyed the segment, though we were going to see some flashback videos from the past since edge was talking about it backstage. maybe a video of rated rko and how they formed and what not


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL is Brady dead?


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Good show tonight. Much better than TNA.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> No that was last weeks RAW to be honest. Don't judge a RAW off of the ending. Judge it off the whole show.


Well the whole show was awesome imo


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Good show through and through. 

Everything had purpose and accomplished a lot.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> LOL is Brady dead?


Sure looks like it...he took that RKO like a champ


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Poltergeist said:


> Good show tonight. Much better than TNA.


I hate to say it but WWE killed TNA tonight


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

tis feud is gonna be fucking epic! i love the fact that edge is jealouis becase of how beloved and accepted Orton is! haha i fucking love edcge, he is an awesome heel character, and Orton is well one of my favorite wrestlers of all time so im pumped for this!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LOL @ calling Randy Orton "the next Stone Cold." Gosh that's such a fucking pathetic comparison.

Edge really needed Orton out there to get that promo going, I'm glad Orton came out and saved him. Edge must've lost his momentum 5 times before that. And even when Orton got out there, the crowd STILL wasn't boo'ing Edge.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

SJFCPEEP said:


> Well the whole show was awesome imo


Yep two weeks in a row now...wonder how long it'll last?
Everything had a purpose, the mid-carders were included, lots of wrestling, great promos, JeriMiz maybe?! (although I hope the Hart Dynasty holds on to the belts for a solid few montsh at least) and Orton/Edge at the end made my day  Well, mostly Orton, but it looks like it'll shape up as a good fued. The only bit I'm not so thrilled about it the apparent triple threat between Cena/Shaemus/Batista. Still, you can't have everything.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

they werent booing edge because they were too busy cheering orton, let them keep bulding up this fued and i guarentee, they will start booing edge again. Oton is more over than anyone its bound to happen if he gets screwed by edge enough


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Judging by 99.9% of the ICW creaming themselves over Orton, am I right in assuming I'm the only one on Team Edge?


If those two can interact as well as they did tonight, I'll play tweener and be alright with whoever goes over as this fued progresses.

This fued's start is intriguing.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

whats with everyone loving the hart founda..dynasty.Its pretty clear that its just cause of what their names are.That was easily 1 of the worst sharp shooters i've ever seen.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> No that was last weeks RAW to be honest. Don't judge a RAW off of the ending. Judge it off the whole show.


I am, did I ever say raw was great because of the ending? Let's not assume I did. This raw had a great match in Batista vs. Daniel Bryan which blew away anything on last weeks show and I was just more into the show tonight with Edge being on there and the promo he cut about things being PG and how he'll do what he wants to do. Sheamus is finally looking like a legit main eventer and he really looked good tonight and not all awkward like he usually does. The ending was great and to be honest I don't even really remember much about the draft episode because those shows are just a bunch of jumbled up short matches and are more remembered for the draft picks. No storylines aside from Edge/Orton were established or continued. I look forward to the drafts but I can't say their the best episodes of the year. This raw was just a oldschool feel to it that I could appreciate.

I was also gonna say Orton should cut a promo next week saying, let this be an example of what happened to Wayne Brady for anybody that gets into my business with Edge. That would make their feud seem a lot more personal and it would make it more serious and scare the bejesus out of these stupid prick guest hosts.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

JerseyScottie said:


> whats with everyone loving the hart founda..dynasty.Its pretty clear that its just cause of what their names are.That was easily 1 of the worst sharp shooters i've ever seen.


Hart Dynasty is a good tag team. No its not just the name either. Kidd and David Hart Smith make a good team. Heck its one of the only real teams left in WWE.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Orton didn't even have to say a word and the crowd were going crazy for him, and his Viper mannerisms. WWE have lots of potential in Orton as the bad ass face and they don't have to change anything in his character at all.

Heel Edge will be really great and this feud should be really interesting.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Did anyone realize that Orton didn't say a word for the whole segment.


Good. It's better that way for his character development right now.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL @ calling Randy Orton "the next Stone Cold." Gosh that's such a fucking pathetic comparison.
> 
> Edge really needed Orton out there to get that promo going, I'm glad Orton came out and saved him. Edge must've lost his momentum 5 times before that. And even when Orton got out there, the crowd STILL wasn't boo'ing Edge.


Whatever happened to the edge of 2002?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I am, did I ever say raw was great because of the ending? Let's not assume I did. This raw had a great match in Batista vs. Daniel Bryan which blew away anything on last weeks show and I was just more into the show tonight with Edge being on there and the promo he cut about things being PG and how he'll do what he wants to do. Sheamus is finally looking like a legit main eventer and he really looked good tonight and not all awkward like he usually does. The ending was great and to be honest I don't even really remember much about the draft episode because those shows are just a bunch of jumbled up short matches and are more remembered for the draft picks. No storylines aside from Edge/Orton were established or continued. I look forward to the drafts but I can't say their the best episodes of the year. This raw was just a oldschool feel to it that I could appreciate.


At least you weren't just saying that from the ending. Good to know!

Yeah it was a good RAW this week. I expected a good RAW tonight because it was the RAW after a draft, and those shows are interesting because they kind of have that brand new feel to them because the rosters were changed up.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

JerseyScottie said:


> whats with everyone loving the hart founda..dynasty.*Its pretty clear that its just cause of what their names are*.That was easily 1 of the worst sharp shooters i've ever seen.


I can't speak for everyone, but I was never a fan of the Harts or Bulldog or any of them, and until Hart buried all that mess earlier this year I'd say I disliked him. I like the kids in that team, they're fresh, they're a proper tag team unlike all these thrown-together ones (which are fine, but the belts used to mean something) and they entertain me. It's got sweet fuck-all to do with their names.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Ortons on fire. The guy could very well end up being the face of this company.


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

raw nearly put me to sleep. Not even the edge and orton promo interested me and thats what made me watch the show. Apart from jericho and miz new team.
Also I think its stupid wwe is trying to turn edge face after turning heel. it just confused me and now I'm not interested the least little bit in it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL @ calling Randy Orton "the next Stone Cold." Gosh that's such a fucking pathetic comparison.
> 
> Edge really needed Orton out there to get that promo going, I'm glad Orton came out and saved him. Edge must've lost his momentum 5 times before that. And even when Orton got out there, the crowd STILL wasn't boo'ing Edge.


Edge was struggling in presenting himself as a heel until Orton showed up. Once Randy was in the ring I thought it was a fantastic promo. It did a good job of blending reality and kayfabe, which I think always makes for the best storylines. 

I am a little concerned that Edge wasn't getting much of a reaction as heel though. I feel feuding with someone as over as Orton should get him there soon though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

RKO1988 said:


> Whatever happened to the edge of 2002?


He became the leading spokesman for Dr. James Andrews.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> Edge was struggling in presenting himself as a heel until Orton showed up. Once Randy was in the ring I thought it was a fantastic promo. It did a good job of blending reality and kayfabe, which I think always makes for the best storylines.
> 
> I am a little concerned that Edge wasn't getting much of a reaction as heel though. I feel feuding with someone as over as Orton should get him there soon though.


Because the fans all respect him and now with this storyline people are able to connect and relate with him. It isn't always that black and white with pro wrestling.

I HOPE they can integrate this trait into Edge in the future as a face. He will be over like Orton imo. Somehow glad Edge said the "spear spear spear" was all an act as that would severely damaged him forever.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

> He became the leading spokesman for Dr. James Andrews.


I see what you did there...


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

The Miz and Y2J is going to be one epic tag team. 

Great RAW tonight, Sheamus continues to impress.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

IWC explosion coming up. Edge and Orton feuding and Miz/Jericho teaming.

Edge will get over as a heel again soon enough. Probably by next week. Kind of ironic. When Rated-RKO formed Orton wasn't really over at all and needed Edge to carry him. Now, however, it is somewhat of the opposite.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That show was fucking awesome. I hope RAW continues on these trend of good shows. I can't remember the last time I've enjoyed post Wrestlemania MNR's this much. Orton is the first face since Rocky/Austin that is automatically cheerable to me. Great mannerisms and character. Props to Orton for that.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Good show on the whole IMO, Sheamus pretty much guaranteed into the Cena/Tista feud, MizIcho teaming, Orton/Edge off to a brilliant start, bleeding NXT stars into the mix, Nice one. 

Someone needs to tell Cena the difference between playing possum and no selling though.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought that was Edge's best promo since he's came back. lol


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the feud between edge and orton needs the title as it is much more interesting than cena/batista/sheamus....


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

i love what they are doing with orton. but i dislike so many people hoping on his bandwagon, ive been telling people for years now he had potential to be the great "bad ass" face caracter and people always laughed it off, now people trying to compare him to SCSA, i have said this before you take Orton from post injry return 08 through wm25 and put him in te EA he would have been way more over than Astin. Austin got huge by stunnering his boss and being the rebel, orton put the bosses entire family in the hospital and still became champ( thats more badass than anyting Austin did to Vince IMO)


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I been a Orton fan since he debut and I am really loving him as a "Austin" type person. Its great. I dont know about the pairing of Jericho and Miz. What will they call them? "The Jiz"? lol.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

randyorton24 said:


> I been a Orton fan since he debut and I am really loving him as a "Austin" type person. Its great. I dont know about the pairing of Jericho and Miz. What will they call them? "The Jiz"? lol.


Well if this was the Attitude Era they would be called Jiz, but its not so it will likely be JeriMiz or Mizicho.....or even The Ego Maniacs....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

rcc said:


> Batista gets more heat than Bubba the love sponge.


It's kind of funny how a guy who calls himself a love sponge doesn't get much love from anyone. lol.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Amazingly good Raw. Seriously, I haven't seen a show so entertaining top to bottom in a long time. Not even during the Mania buildup. If they keep this momentum up with so much talent on the roster, it'll be an awesome year. 

They built the midcard up, the women's division up, the NXT rookies up, even Zach Ryder to an extent. 

Then they made fun of themselves constantly. This is all the references I counted: Batista making fun of Hornswoggle matches and the ending to the LMS match. TNA's stupid "CAGE KEY" with Miz, the PG rating with Edge, the fact that no one watched ECW and finally the fact that Edge's face turn bombed. It's cool seeing them put all these subtle home truths into Raw. 

I'm enjoying the new Dibiase. That whole segment of him walking out on the match, then coming back in so that he could get his virgil was great. I think they have big plans with Truth, Morrison and Dibiase all feuding. I'm not sure where they will go with it, but it could end up with Morrison turning heel on Truth. 

Miz and Jericho together will be awesome. People have constantly said that Miz is like a young Jericho and it looks to me like they'll have Jericho playing the role as Miz's teacher. 

I'm still loving Batista's heel persona to the point that I'll be disappointed if he leaves. Great promo to start off. You know what I realised, we never found out what Cena's match stipulation would be. 

The final segment was brilliant. After hearing Edge on the mic again, now I remember why he should be a heel. The fact that they went into how Orton hasn't changed one bit, yet people cheer for him and that no one accepted Edge when he went out of the way to get people behind him, that was awesome. It was cool how Orton didn't say a word and for a few moments there you thought, maybe Orton will join him to reform Rated-RKO. Loved the RKO on Brady as well. I've got to give him props for selling that so well. I daresay taking an RKO and landing flat like that without any wrestling training is a daunting experience.

Whoever wrote this show, they hit the nail on the head with everything. Great matches as well.


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge Orton fan here and I have to say I loved what they did with Edge and Orton today. I'll admit, I was skeptical about the Cutting Edge segment especially how given times Cole plugged it during the show. But the segment came off amazing. Brady sold the RKO better than Triple H or most of the other wrestlers. Orton was over as hell without even saying a word. Edge cut a great promo, and I think some of it was pretty true especially not knowing why the fans cheered Orton over him. The spear into an RKO was done very well with the camera focusing on Orton's eyes when he was looking at the titantron to see Edge setting up. Great segment all the way through. The Miz and Jericho tag team has enormous potential to be great. And a feud with the Hart Dynasty could be awesome. It could get THD even more over as faces. Great raw overall, except the shitty divas match. Not sure why Maryse keeps getting a push, the crowd doesn't give a shit about her. I'd rather see Natalya win the women's championship, speaking of which she looked amazing tonight. Would love to see them actually do something good with Zack Ryder. He plays the obnoxious heel well, has a cool gimmick, and a nice catchphrase, not to mention some serious in-ring skills.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

rcc said:


> People have constantly said that Miz is like a young Jericho


I really thought people had more respect for Jericho than that.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

i see ;oads of potential in jerico and nmiz. the only ting i wold like more wold be Jericho/punk the promos would be alltime great if that ever happened


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty good Raw tonight I thought. Jericho/Miz together should be gold and the Orton/Edge feud is getting off to a good start. Also starting to like Sheamus.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> I really thought people had more respect for Jericho than that.


I know you don't like Miz, but surely you can see the similarity? A brash, loudmouth with loads of confidence, both similar in stature and both with a great work ethic.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> I really thought people had more respect for Jericho than that.


*EXACTLY!!!*

Jericho's 1004 Holds promo shits on the Miz's entire life!!!


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

RAW was pretty good tonight. I like the how the new guys have blended in already; I like the feuds going on; it just feels like everything is starting to click on RAW now. Wayne Brady wasn't as funny as he's capable of, but he took a REALLY good RKO, so props to him. I liked how Edge pointed out that he's the Rated-R superstar on a PG show, but didn't really do anything Rated-R tonight. I hope he actually holds true to the name, and not just tease the idea of non-PG content. Speaking of non-PG content, hearing Jericho call Cole a "JACKASS" made me giggle like a school girl hahahahahahahaha, Gotta luv Jericho. Good RAW tonight, very entertaining.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Bob Darker made me laugh.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Khalid Hassan said:


> RAW was pretty good tonight. I like the how the new guys have blended in already; I like the feuds going on; it just feels like everything is starting to click on RAW now. Wayne Brady wasn't as funny as he's capable of, but he took a REALLY good RKO, so props to him. I liked how Edge pointed out that he's the Rated-R superstar on a PG show, but didn't really do anything Rated-R tonight. I hope he actually holds true to the name, and not just tease the idea of non-PG content. Speaking of non-PG content, hearing Jericho call Cole a "JACKASS" made me giggle like a school girl hahahahahahahaha, Gotta luv Jericho. Good RAW tonight, very entertaining.


^^This. I enjoyed Raw tonight.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I may be in the minority, but I thought it was merely an average show. Maybe I set my expectations too high after seeing the roster Raw got out of the draft. All the matches were short, and while some were good for the time they got, none of them were great or all that memorable. The promos weren't much better minus a really good Cutting Edge. That said, the bad stuff was kept short (as much as I didn't like all the short matches, Maryse vs. Bella #2 going 1 minute is fine by me), there were slightly less pointless segments than normal for a non-Wrestlemania-lead-up show, and there were a couple feuds set up that I'm interested in seeing. I wouldn't say it was a bad show, but I wouldn't say it was amazing or best of the year like some have said.

I'm not a Wayne Brady fan by any means, so I fast-forwarded through his segments. I think I may have a long dinner next week so I can do the same for Flavor Flav.

God do I hate Beat the Clock. At least they had the good sense to make it for the right to name the PPV stipulation rather than to name a #1 contender (actually, the gimmick isn't too bad using it this way, well, minus the opponents being NXT rookies). Wrestler A getting a World Title shot by beating Mid-Carder B ten seconds faster than Wrestler C beat Upper Mid-Carder D is such a stupid concept, and 75% of the matches end up having too much stalling.

Batista vs. Bryan was a good five minute match. Cena vs. Barrett, however wasn't as good, and it's weird that the babyface champion who won the last two matches in the feud gets to pick the stipulation. Even weirder that they did the BtC gimmick with the winner picking the stip on this show while simultaneously trying to shoehorn Sheamus into the match. It seems like they should have done one or the other. Maybe it'll make more sense next week.

The Ted DiBiase/Morrison match was all right. I'm not sold on the prospect of DiBiase leading a group.

The Zack Ryder/Mark Henry stuff was pretty bad and pointless. The womens match and post-match, I guess brawl, was bad.

Hart Dynasty vs. Regal/Kozlov wasn't much. A Jericho/Miz team and Jericho/Miz vs. Hart Dynasty feud could end up being really fun. I hope that one lasts a long time, and it has a lot of Jericho/Kidd singles matches.

The Cutting Edge segment ended up being good, but for me, it wasn't enough to push the show into really good-great territory (there were quite a few lackluster segments). It did, however, make me more interested in seeing this Edge/Orton feud, which I had very little interest in after last week's show.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Calvinball said:


> I may be in the minority, but I thought it was merely an average show. Maybe I set my expectations too high after seeing the roster Raw got out of the draft. All the matches were short, and while some were good for the time they got, none of them were great or all that memorable. The promos weren't much better minus a really good Cutting Edge. That said, the bad stuff was kept short (as much as I didn't like all the short matches, Maryse vs. Bella #2 going 1 minute is fine by me), there were slightly less pointless segments than normal for a non-Wrestlemania-lead-up show, and there were a couple feuds set up that I'm interested in seeing. I wouldn't say it was a bad show, but I wouldn't say it was amazing or best of the year like some have said.
> 
> I'm not a Wayne Brady fan by any means, so I fast-forwarded through his segments. I think I may have a long dinner next week so I can do the same for Flavor Flav.
> 
> ...


To be fair you think all the shows are average.

You must sit there dissecting the show second by second just so you can find something to be critical about.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> To be fair you think all the shows are average.
> 
> You must sit there *dissecting the show second by second just so you can find something to be critical about.*


Sometimes that is good and sometimes that is bad. This week IMO deserved no real harsh criticism. It was a good show, and you can't complain about anything. Sure there was not much wrestling, but RAW never has much wrestling usually.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sheamus is growing on me, now that he doesn't seen as forced on me as he did with the title. Dave owned and i thought his match was pretty good. good to see the NXT guys holding their own against the major leagues as Cole put it.

Also enjoyed Maryse posing with hte title over EVE, more than for the fact that it was Maryse on my tv.

Edge and Randy's promo was good. and the Idea of Miz and Jericho teaming together is awesome.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> To be fair you think all the shows are average.
> 
> You must sit there dissecting the show second by second just so you can find something to be critical about.


Actually, that isn't a fair assessment. I thought last week's show was good, though the draft itself was a bit of a let down as far as big names switching shows. I liked pretty much every show between Rumble and Wrestlemania, except that one where Bret Hart was hit by the car and maybe one or two others, and thought they were good shows. On the other side of things, I thought the three-hour Slammy show was horrendous, and the volcano one two weeks ago was pretty poor (though that was understandable). I think there have been a good amount of average Raws in the last year, but I don't believe you can honestly say I think they're all average.

Given it was the first post-draft show and the roster Raw gained coming out of the draft, I expected more. Other than a really good final segment, I thought the show was pretty average. There were some good things--Batista/Bryan, Miz/Jericho becoming a team--and a few bad things--womens match, Henry/Ryder--but other than the final segment, nothing was particularly great or particularly bad, and most of it wasn't all that memorable hence me feeling it was an average show. I don't see what's wrong with them putting out an average show. Average is better than what they were doing 6-8 months ago, they did set up some things that I'm interested in seeing, and the show was pretty productive.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I MTFO for Jiz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I thought Raw was mostly forgettable. I thought about writing out a full review, but alot of it was like "Meh, I don't care". Maryse vs. Eve feud, don't care. DiBiase on search for a new Virgil, don't care. Henry/Ryder, don't care. (BTW, are they bringing back Sexual Chocolate by having him walk off with the divas?) Sheamus interjecting himself into the Cena/Batista feud...don't care about his involvement or the feud. And I didn't much care for Wayne Brady. 

HOWEVER, there were two really cool things that stood out on this show. 

- The Tag Division is almost nonexistent in the WWE, so if you are going to have so few teams, you might as well make them good. Well, I really like the Jericho/Miz pairing, and I think they could be extremely entertaining. They are awesome on the stick, and I expect their pairing to be doubly awesome. 

- I think Edge vs. Orton could turn out to be the hottest feud in the WWE. That last segment (minus Brady's involvement) was really good, and I totally bought Edge's reasoning for doing what he did. What did most of us say here on the boards? Edge's face push flopped. They gave him a dumb catchphrase & watered him down. Well, they acknowledge that and have Edge say that I did everything I thought the dumb fans wanted me to do, and they don't support me. Orton, who doesn't even try to win the fans over, gets their respect. Cool! This whole segment got me excited for future interactions so kudos.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Morrison was decent on the mic and two wins on one night is looking very promising


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Average show, was ok, nothing to really complain about that much but also not much to praise on.

Oh, and to the above poster. Morrison is still fucking awful.

Him and R Truth must be the most annoying couple since Lisney Lohan and her ****.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good RAW last night. 
The first promo was a decent one, with Batista and Sheamus. I also liked the Batista/Bryan match. The next segment was also good, cos it always nice to see Eve getting her assed kicked, by the far more hotter Maryse. 
Morrison and Dibiase had a good match. Morrison was also decent on the mic, that's a good thing. Wade Barrett looked good against Cena, but I still didn't care for the match. WOW those Bella's are both bigger than they used to be. But that;s not a bad thing, but I'm glad Maryse won. 
Mark Henry with Fox and Gail?? Why?? I liked the tag match. I'n not a fan of Kozlov or Smith, but Regal and Kidd are very good together. And is here a new team in the making in The Miz and Jericho?? I'm fine with that. 
The Edge/Orton promo was great, can't wait to see more of this.

Quote of the night is from Santino: ''I was one of the seven viewers of that show (ECW)'' I lolled


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Average show, was ok, nothing to really complain about that much but also not much to praise on.
> 
> Oh, and to the above poster. Morrison is still fucking awful.
> 
> Him and R Truth must be the most annoying couple since Lisney Lohan and her ****.


Morrison isn't awful, but I agree on the Truth/Morrison pairing, it's bloody annoying.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking forward to watching Raw today sometime, as I fell asleep last night.

The Jericho and Miz pairing sounds, well, AWESOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMME!


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

-Miz + Jericho = EPIC WIN and obvious pairing
-Orton + Edge = amazing segment, especially Edge's very believable reasoning
-Sheamus = I'll be *so* surprised when Cena makes it a triple threat at OTL
-Batista is still very entertaining - it'll be a shame if he leaves
-Bryan holding his own against Dave = finally something credible for him
-DiBiase's quest for his Virgil is interesting - Morrison heel turn on Truth?
-Morrison winning twice in one night and not being terrible on the mic
-Sexual Chocolate possibly returning?

A very solid show... for those who don't seem to understand the whole "Cena was knocked out by Sheamus before he could choose the stip" situation, look further up my post. It's painfully obvious IMHO.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

The show had a very ''meh'' feel for me, didn't really enjoy the majority of it at all. The opening promo with Batista and the end segment with Edge and Randy Orton were good and I'm looking forward to seeing them feud and I'm sure it will be fun to see Miz and Jericho as a team but everything else was just there. 

Only the Ryder/Henry, Divas matches and the Brady backstage segments can be classed as awful but everything else was just there and I'd rather see Cena vs Batista finish their feud one on one than add Sheamus into the match, especially if Batista is leaving this time as rumoured.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

My random thoughts.

Bryan would be better in MMA. Hes small, has no personality, goofy looking facials.

Once again they make the first beat the clock match take too long so then its obvious its not going to last.

I like the Ted finding his Virgil angle. 


Wade Barrett is decent but just seems like will be the next Regal. English jobber that gets an occasional push.

Nobody is ever going to care about a Maryse v Eve feud. The thing about that match is, where was it before. They constantly have had the Bellas win for no reason for several months when they should have been jobbing. Then randomly job in a 1 min match. With Mickie out of the company and Beth and KK on SD, the Raw division just seems souless.

Henry random squash of Ryder who is the heel jobber on the brand.

Hart Dynasty have a much harder time makeing people care with no Uncle Bret around.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wrestleshoot said:


> My random thoughts.
> 
> Bryan would be better in MMA. Hes small, has no personality, goofy looking facials.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree about Bryan. He's small, yes. But in no way does he not have charisma. He came out to no reaction (i blame wwe booking for this), got a pop before the match, and made the fans care about him/think he could just maybe win in a 5 minute match against Batista. If that's not charisma, idk what is.

As far as the Hart Dynasty goes... well, you're completely right. It's not that they're necessarily bad or anything, just bland.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i will paid good money to see Danielson in UFC but last night he was great. i was expecting a 2 minutes squash but he looked strong now his NXT strike need to get stop


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Yeh, if he loses on NXT this week it would be ridiculous. It doesn't make sense as it is, so he can go toe to toe with Batista and almost beat him, yet he loses in a minute to skip sheffied? Random.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

rcc said:


> I know you don't like Miz, but surely you can see the similarity? A brash, loudmouth with loads of confidence, both similar in stature and both with a great work ethic.


A brash loudmouth with loads of confidence, okay, there are a lot of people like that. Similar in stature, same thing. Miz's work ethic should never be compared to Jericho's, though. Miz didn't even do 1/8 of the crap Jericho did to become successful in the business.

When it comes to actual similarities, not really. Their characters are different, their mic ability is far separated from one another, and their in-ring ability even more so. People have become so carried away with their Miz love on here that they truly don't know what they're getting themselves into with this pairing. If anything, pairing Miz with Jericho will expose Miz, and I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

The WWE is really rolling right now, producing great show after great show. The highlight was for sure the cutting edge. Orton was amzazing and the crowd loves him ( and they should) but equally as impressive was edge who is so much better as a heel. The way he talked about not being excepted yet orton was, It was perfect!

great show, keep it up!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RAW has been pretty good lately. Last night was no exception. I'm really loving Sheamus right now? Like, he's getting better each and every week it's crazy. Edge/Orton "Cutting Edge" segment was golden, now that's a feud to get pumped for. Also the pairing of Y2J & Miz!? This is good. I could see an amazing match between them and the Hart Dynasty also, anything that gets those Unified Tag Team Championships more credibility is all good. 

I just hope SD! doesn't suffer too much. But it was pretty good last week. All in all WWE (including NXT) has been very good.

Note** I couldn't stop laughing when Wayne Brady got the RKO. Haha couldn't stop thinking of Chappelle's Show.


----------



## dj_materkin (Oct 31, 2009)

I laughed my ass off when Jericho said how many times he beat Cena lol
Just near perfect show, everything was cool.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Raw was pretty good this week. Nothing bad to say except the guest hosts need to gtfo and then it'd be back on a full role.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

wow, this RAW was excellent. WWE are finally pushing some midcarders. It felt like a new RAW.

I was looking forward to Edge and Orton's segment, and I was not disappointed. Good segment to end RAW.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Great RAW. Sheamus is really on a roll at the moment. I'm not as fond of the Cutting Edge as most people are, but it was still very good. Really nice outings from Bryan and Barrett, too.

Oh and Jericho + Miz = Awesome.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Average show. Batista/Danielson and the Cutting Edge were good, the rest was pretty forgettable.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Highly enjoyable RAW, in my opinion. I usually feel like the guest host shit takes away from the wrestling, but they seemed to get the balance right this week. It really felt like a different show; definitely 'flagship' material.

Cutting Edge? What can I say - brilliant.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I enjoyed Raw, primarily because it felt like the beginning of the Major Summer Programs.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Moonlight_drive said:


> The next segment was also good, cos it always nice to see Eve getting her assed kicked, *by the far more hotter Maryse.*


:gun:


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe its because RAW has been so horrible in the past several months, or perhaps an increase in quality, but either way i fucking loved it! Excellent all the way through.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

sideon said:


> :gun:


what it's just a fact.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Agreed. Eve is not attractive.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Nobody except for Beth beats Maryse in terms of hotness.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

eve is hot but she's also one of those that relies on a lot of makeup and if you wake up with her you see a whole new person.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Eve is hot, but Maryse blows her away in charisma, charm, seductiveness and overall character. 

I think they both could improve in the ring in the coming year or so, too, kind of like Trish Stratus at a certain point... Though I wonder if they'll ever be allowed to.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I liked the show, Miz/Jericho as team sounds very interesting, and Randy Orton RKO'd Edge was great to see.*


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

It was a good raw actually... The Randy Oron and Edge segment was well done and Wayne Brady took a nice bump there.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

The RKOs to Wayne Brady and Edge were epic :lmao. 

Orton's got the best face character in the company bar none and the last segment was good.

Jer-Miz looks to be greatness.

The Tista/Shemaus/Miz/Daniel stuff to open was good too.

But that's all I saw and RAW looked pretty solid lol.


----------

